#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  Masrawya علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



و معنا اليوم ضيفة جديدة علي كرسي التعارف 

ضيفة روحها جميلة تتسم بحضور مميز و راقي

ضيفتنا هذه المرة هي : 

Masrawya

اهلاً و مرحباً بك مصراوية معنا علي كرسي التعارف 

و شكراً لك لقبولك دعوتنا و إتاحة الفرصة لنا لنتعرف علي شخصية مميزة مثلك

مصراوية اشتركت في المنتدي في 14-02-2007 

و تتميز برقي في الحوار و حضور يضفي علي الموضوع إينما تواجدت

حقيقي سعيدة جداً بهذه الفرصة فهي إنسانة تجبر كل من يتعامل معها علي إحترامها

و سامحيني مش بعرف اكتب مقدمة حلوة تليق بك بس أتمني يكون شعوري واصلك  :Love: 

طبعاً كعادة كرسي التعارف للضيف الحق في عدم الرد علي الأسئلة التي لا تناسبه 

و هذا طبعاً في حدود 1% من مجموع الأسئلة (منتهي الكرم الحقيقة)  ::   :: 

و طبعا كل عضو له ان يضيف الأسئلته التي يتحاور بها 

بحيث لا تتجاوز عن 5 اسئلة في المرة 

أرحب بك مجداً معنا و يا رب يكون وقت ممتع للجميع 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أبدأ علي بركة الله الأسئلة

* كعادتي في اول سؤال من هي مصراوية ..عرفينا علي نفسك 

* متي تفضل مصراوية الإبتعاد عن من حولها ...و متي تقرر العودة؟؟؟

* مبدأ كنت تؤمني به و مع الزمن اكشتفت خطأه و آخر اكتسبتيه مع المواقف؟؟

* ماذا تقولي لأعضاء أبناء مصر؟؟ و ماذا تقولي لإدارة أبناء مصر؟؟؟

* متي تبكي مصراوية؟؟؟

كفاية بقي هم 5 زي الشروط ما بتقول ههههههههه

لي عودة ان شاء الله نورتينا يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله مصراوية هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

تسجيل حضور ولى عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا جيت ارحب بضيفتنا الغالية 


وان شاء الله لى عوده لنواصل التعارف 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اولا انا سعيده جدا بالاختيارات المميزه جدا

وبرحب اوى بــMasrawya

والحمد لله تم الاختيار قبل ما أبدء امتحانات

واخطف لحظات من فتره الراحه وارحب بـ العضوه الجديده الجميله

اتمنى انى اكون ضيفه خفيفه على القلب

دون خلاف او كراهيه ودون اخطاء كما سبق

بكل حب اقدم التهانى  لحين اعود بـ الاسئله

فى فتره الراحه الثانيه

وأجهز 5 اسئله الى حددتهم 

بوكى بوكى الى بقدم اعتزار ويارب تقبله منى

وتقبلنى ضيفه معاكم من جديد

تحيااتى وتمنياتى بفتره سعيده لــMasrawya

على كرسى  الانتحار ههههههههه

اقصد الاعتراف الى بيخلينا نعرف 

يعنى ايه كاتب وشخص

ربنا معاكى ولى عوده فى فتره الراحه الاخرى

تحياتى للجميع

مملكه الحب

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كرسى فخم اوى
ممكن لفة يا نوجا؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك بوكى
اختيار مميز جدااااااااااااااااااا

تسجيل حضور
وهمخمخ واجىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

نورتى نوجا
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

بوكي .. يا سلام على الإختيارات يا ريهام ..
حقيقي أختيار رااااااااااااااائع مصراوية من الشخصيات 
المحترمة والمميزة هنا في المنتدى.. حقيقي أختيار موفق جدااااااااا


إنجي   :2: 
أهلا بيكي وربنا يكون في عونك ..
انا مش جاية أسأل
لان تقريبا مافييش سؤال انا مش سألته ليكي قبل كده  :: 
أنا جاية بس أرحب بيكي.. وأقولك منورة الكرسي والقاعة كلها  .. 
لو الكرسي مش مريحك حبيبتي ممكن أجيب لك شوية ملل  ::p: 
أنتي بس تشاوري  :: 

قبل ما أمشي عايزة أقول حاجة لكل اللى هيدخل الموضوع هنا .. 
أن انجي بجد من أجمل وأرق الشخصيات اللي قابلتها ..
مش بس هنا في المنتدى يمكن في حياتي كلها .. هى صديقة بجد ..
 وفعلا بنوتة زى السسسسسسسسسسسسسسكر  :: 

مرة تانية منورة يا نوجا ويارب تتبسطي بالموضوع
خالص حببببببببببببببببببببببي 
 ::h::   ::h::

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
قومى بقى من على الكرسى خلينى ارتاح من المشوار  :: 
متأخرتش طبعا  ::p: 
بصراحه فرصة لااااااااااا تفوووووووووووووووووت  ::mm:: 

ومرور سريع من اول خمس اسأله  :: 

1- صفة فى مصراوية لا يعرفها الكثيرون ؟؟

2- هل تستخدم مصراوية فى حياتها مبدأ .. ابداء حسن النية ،، ام سوء الظن من حسن الفطن ؟؟

3- حلم مصراوية ،، ماهو ؟؟

4- مصراوية ،، ان خيروكِ بين العصور
اتفضلين عصر سى السيد ،، بشخصيتة المسيطرة 
ام عهد التطور والمساواة 
ولماذا ؟؟

5- اكثر صفة موجودة فى مصراوية بتحبها واكثر صفة نفسها تغيرها ؟؟

اتسلى بالخمسة دول على ما ارجعلك يا قمر  :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 


نوجااااااااااااااااااا
يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلااااااااا منورة الكرسي يا قمر  :Aaaaa33: 

اشكر بوكي على الفرصة الجميلة دي  :f2: 

انجي بيتهألي انك لو ترشحي نفسك للأنتخابات ممكن تفوزي وببساطة ..>> متأثرة بالجو السياسي ::p: 
 لكِ وجود جميل ومريح .. احب تواضعك يا اختي ..  :l2: 
ماشاء الله عليكِ يا اختي ..

انا شايفة نص البنات جو على الكرسي وسبقوني بالاسئلة.. وشكلنا حنعقد قمة هنا كمان  :: 
ليا عودة مرة اخرى .. ان شاء الله بشكل جديد .. انتظريني ولا تتحركي  :M (29): 

الى حين 

تقلبي محبتي ومودتي .. ووردتي  :1: 


بارك الله فيكِ. :Love:

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أهلاً أهلاً بالغالية مصراوية على كرسي التعارف* 
*سعيدة جداً أن أتيحت لي هذه الفرصة * 
*....*
*نخش في الأسئلة على طول بقى * 

*1 - الطموح .. هل هو ضروري يا مصراوية ؟؟ و يا ترى طموحك حققتي منه قد ايه .. و هل فعلاً ماشية في الطريق اللي يحققهولك ؟*

*2 - الوحدة .. هل صحيح إن الوحدة أسلم كثيراً من أن نؤذي أنفسنا بالآخرين ؟؟* 

*3 -  ما الذي تمثله لكِ الأشياء التالية :* 
*القهوة ، وردة حمراء ، مفكرة سخصية ، الليل* 

*4 - مصراوية .. كلنا بنتعرض للظلم .. في رأيك بشكل عام ايه هو أكبر أشكال الظلم ؟؟* 

*5 - أكتر مكان بتحبيه في مصر ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟*

*بس كدة* 
*و متابعاكي يا مصراوية على الكرسي ..* 

*مع حبي و احترامي .*

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــــاته ...



بوكايــــــة الغاليـــة 

إزيك حبيبتى 

إن شاء الله دايما بخير وسعادة

الف شكرا بوكاية على إختيارتك الجميلــــة  



اختــــــــى الغاليـــــــة ... مصراويـــــــــة ...

منـــــــــــورة ياتـــــــوتــــــــــا

وبحقيقى فرصة جميــــــــــلة إنى اتعرف 

على شخصية رقيقة ومميزة زى شخصك 

معلش بأة بما انك وافقتى انك تقعدى على 

كرسى التعارف يبأة اتحملينا بـــأة



ماهى  هواياتك بعيد عن الإنترنت ؟

ياترى ايه اللى خلاكى تنضمى لابناء مصر؟؟

موقف صعب مر عليكى وتتمنى تمحية من ذاكرتك؟

ايه هو القرار اللى اتخذتيه وندمتى عليه؟

حلم تتمنى تحقيقـــــــه؟




يارب تكون الأسئلة موش تقيلة

متابعة إن شاء الله ولى عــــــــــودة

شدى حيلــــك

اشوفك بخيــــــــر ...*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا هـــــلا


هـــــــلا


هـــــــلا


هلا و الله بالغـــــلا


نوجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





بصي أنا لسة حالا جاية من برة لقيت الكمبيوتر مفتوح بفتح صفحة المنتدى لقيت الموضوع من الرئيسية متتصوريش السعادة بقى

منورة يا حبييييي بجد يا نوجا مبسوطة قوي قوي إنك هنا...

حبة بقى عشان أفنكر و أفتكس و آجي أطلع النتيجة

ده تسجيل ترحيب حاااار جداً جداً إلى درجة الغليان...و إن شاء الله عاااااااااااااااااائدة



تقبلي خالص محبتي و عميق ودي يا حبيبتي الغالية



*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

هيدووووووو وصلت

بسرعه قبل ما فتره الراحه تخلص معلش الامتحانات طحنانى



نورتى الكرسى يابنت بلدى

ندخل فى الاسئله علطول

1- ايه اكتر شئ بتحسبى نفسك عليه دائما ...؟

2- بتلومى مين فى حياتك وبتقولى  له انا ندمانه انى عرفتك ....؟

3- اكتر صديقه حبتيها فى المنتدى ولو هتوصفى  شعورك نحوها  فى دقيقه تحبى تقولى لها  ايه....؟

4- افضل القعات الى بتحبى تتوجدى فيها دائما ...؟

5- نفسك بكره يبقئ عامل ازاى ....؟


دى كانت اسئلتى معلش والله مش محضره بس انا حبا اعرف ده منك

اتمنا ان تكون الاسئله خفيفه على قلبك

تمنياتى بـ اعترفات سعيده ولحظات جميله من عمرك

تقبلى تحياتى

مملكه الحب

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى بوكى الى بقدم اعتزار ويارب تقبله منى
> 
> وتقبلنى ضيفه معاكم من جديد
> 
> تحياتى للجميع
> 
> مملكه الحب


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

طبعاً أهلاً و مرحباً بك مملكة الحب دوماً معنا 

و مافيش حاجة يا جميلة خلاص  ::h::  احنا أخوات 
دمتِ بكل خير  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

هو انا جيت متأخر و لا ايه  :: 

بووكى 

والله يا ريهام انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه على كلامك الجميل  ده :Girl (27): 
انا اللى حقيقى مبسوطة اوى بالفرصة الجميلة دى انى اتواجد معاكى فى الموضوع و انى اتعرف انا كمان اكتر على أعضاء المنتدى، رغم ان خطوة كرسى التعارف كانت بالنسبة لى خطوة صعب اوى اخدها بس فعلا سعدت اوى بالفرصة  و يارب اكون ضيفه خفيقة  :2: 

و بشكرك اوى على كلامك ده كمان مره وانتى كمان سامحيني مش بعرف أقول كلام كتير فى المواقف المحرجه دى  :: 

تحياتى للجميع.
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

نوجااااااااااااااااااا مكنش يومك ياكتكوتة  ::p: ..
أنا طبعاً حأحااااااول أمسك لساني وماأقولش إن الرشاوي منك وصلت لحد عندييييي  ..
ومش حأقول طبعاً إنك بترشيني بدعوة  علشان إمتحان بكرا ...كل ده وأنا ماسكة لساني واخدة بالك؟؟ :2: ..
أنا جاية أرحب بكِ ياقمراية عالسريع وقايمة من غير أسئلة أهو بس متفرحيش قوي جايالك بكرا إن شاء الله بعد الإمتحان خليكي تدعي بضمير بقى  :: ....
بوكاية ...الله يسعدك ياشيخة فرحتيني قوي في البنت  :: ..
لي عودة إن شاء الله ....
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: ....

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أبدأ علي بركة الله الأسئلة

وعليكم السلام 
اهلا بيكى مره تانيه يا بوكى  :f2: 


* كعادتي في اول سؤال من هي مصراوية ..عرفينا علي نفسك 

امممممم انا شخص بسيط جدا مسلمة – الحمد لله – مولودة فى القاهرة اسكندرانية بالوراثة عندى 23 سنة خريجة آداب انجليزي جامعة عين شمس، هادية الطبع بعض الشئ..شديدة التأثر بالاشياء من حولى.....عنيدة شوية مزعجة اوقات....صريحة جدا فى تعاملاتى عندى عيوب طبعا بكتشفها فى نفسى طول الوقت و بحاول اغيرها على قدر استطاعتى. :2:  

* متي تفضل مصراوية الإبتعاد عن من حولها ...و متي تقرر العودة؟؟؟

بفضل الابتعاد لما بفقد الثقة...لما بتخزل فى نفسى او فى شخص قريب ليا....لما بحس اد ايه كان تقديرى غلط لشخص او لموقف....لما بحس بالحزن و الضعف بابعد اكيد ،وقتها بحس انى لازم ابعد لاستعيد نفسى وثقتى تانى واراجع حسباتى  و برجع لما بكون قادرة على  مواجهة كل المواقف دى .

* مبدأ كنت تؤمني به و مع الزمن اكشتفت خطأه و آخر اكتسبتيه مع المواقف؟؟

مبداء كنت أؤمن به واكتشفت انه غلط اممممم بصى ممكن مبادئ فهمتها و قدرت صحتها بعد عدة مواقف 

زى مثلا ليس كل ما يلمع ذهب
  مكنتش فاهمه او مدركه معنى المقولة دى غير لما فعلا اتعرض لموقف معين 

كمان  actions speak louder than words
برده نفس الشيء عرفت انى مصدقش كل شيء أسمعة و المواقف هى اللى بتبين مدى صدق او كذب صاحبها.


مبادئ اكتسبتها فهى كتير طبعا و بحاول  ديما تكون فى بالى و اعمل بيها زى مثلا  

عامل الناس بمثل ما تحب ان يعاملوك.
احذر من لا يرجى خيره ولا يؤمن شره.

فى مقوله كمان كنت ديما اقولها لنفسى فى كذا موقف

Never over simplify nor over complicate

الصمت اجابة بارعة لا يفهمها الكثيرون

و حاجات كتير بس طبعا بتظهر مع المواقف.... :Glad: 

* ماذا تقولي لأعضاء أبناء مصر؟؟ و ماذا تقولي لإدارة أبناء مصر؟؟؟

 اقول لأعضاء أبناء مصر انى بجد مبسوطة اوى انى معاهم و بتشارك معاهم فى كل شئ و انى استفدت كتير و اتعلمت حاجات كتير و  عرفت هنا أشخاص رائعه و أصدقاء من أجمل ما يكون...أشخاص سعدت جدا بصداقتهم و وجودهم فى حياتي.

اقول لادارة ابناء مصر ربنا يكون فى عونكم فعلا على مجهودكم المبزول  و الواضح ديما علشان يفضل المنتدى محتفظ بصورته الراقيه ديما.

* متي تبكي مصراوية؟؟؟

ببكى لما بحس بظلم شديد او بيأس شديد لما بفقد شئ عزيز عليا اوى....لما بشعر انى متكتفه امام موقف معين مش قادرة اعمل حاجه... ::sorry:: 

كفاية بقي هم 5 زي الشروط ما بتقول ههههههههه

لي عودة ان شاء الله نورتينا يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

انتى اللى نورتينى يا بوكى  
أسألتك حقيقى جميله و أنا فى انتظارك ان شاء الله :good: 
لكِ خالص تحياتي.
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> ما شاء الله مصراوية هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> تسجيل حضور ولى عودة ان شاء الله


دكتورة نسيبة
اهلا اهلا يا جميل :Love: 

ايييييون انا اللى هنا  :Biggrin: 
و منتظرة سعادتك يا فندم 
هاااتى كل اللى عندك و تعالى 

مييييرا اياكى تتأخرى 
دمتِ بكل خير 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> انا جيت ارحب بضيفتنا الغالية 
> 
> 
> وان شاء الله لى عوده لنواصل التعارف


 السلام عليكم...

استاذ ناصر 

ربنا يخليك على  حضورك و ترحيبك ده
و يارب اكون ضيفه خفيفة 
و فى انتظار حضرتك ان شاء الله
لك منى كل التحية و التقدير.
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

اهلا بيكى مملكة الحب

ربنا يخليكى على كلامك الجميل ده
و ترحيبك الرائع  :Closedeyes: 
وانا فى انتظارك من غير خلاف او كره لان ده مش هدف وجودنا هنا اساسا 
مرحبا بيكى فى اى وقت مهما كان من خلاف او اخطاء انتى هتنورينى اصلا  :Glad: 

فى انتظارك يا قمر  :hey: 
وان شاء الله نقضى كلنا وقت جميل
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nariman

*اختى الفاضله مصراويه*

*منوره كرسى التعارف*

*تسجيل حضور ومتابعه للقائنا الممتع بيكى*

----------


## Masrawya

> ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> كرسى فخم اوى
> ممكن لفة يا نوجا؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك بوكى
> اختيار مميز جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> تسجيل حضور
> ...


بيرووووووووووو
ان ان تتتتتتتتتشششششششش 

 :4:  :4: 

اولا نورتى نورتى نورتى 

ثانيا انتى جاية طمعانه فى الكرسى ولا اييه  

عموما هو مرييح حكيكى يعنى انا لا انكر   ::stpd:: 

عبببير شوفت مخمختك يا بيرو لسه موصلتش بس  :Plane: 
وسعدت اوى بيها  
ربنا يخليى يا قمر 

دمتِ بكل خير  
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية 




هذه هي صورتي من بعد أن انتهيت قبلك من كرسي التعارف

لذا لن أثقل عليك بأي أسئلة أو أضواء .... الآن على الأقل

وسأتابع الحوار الشيق معك ومع اسئلة الأعضاء الكرام ..،

تقبلي تحياتي العطرية 

 :f2: 



من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل الشكر للأخت بوكى على إتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للتعرف على شخصية هادئة ومثقفة وحترمة وغاية فى الأدب 

والف شكر على مجهود الأخت بوكى بوكى فى إدارة مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد والمقرب للأعضاء 

أما عن الاخت مصراوية فأنا لا اعرفها إلا من خلال مشاركتها فى بعض المواضيع والتى لامست فيها مدى جمال هذه الشخصية 

ومدى هدوئها فى ردودها ... وإحترامها للجميع سبب حبهم لها .. فلى الشرف أن اكون هنا احضر فترة جلوسها على كرسى التعارف للتعرف عليها أكثر وأكثر ...

فأهلا بالاخت مصراوية على كرسى التعارف .. وأتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائماً ...

ولى عودة أخرى ان شاء الله 

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> بوكي .. يا سلام على الإختيارات يا ريهام ..
> حقيقي أختيار رااااااااااااااائع مصراوية من الشخصيات 
> المحترمة والمميزة هنا في المنتدى.. حقيقي أختيار موفق جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> إنجي  
> أهلا بيكي وربنا يكون في عونك ..
> انا مش جاية أسأل
> لان تقريبا مافييش سؤال انا مش سألته ليكي قبل كده 
> ...



نشوووى  :Hug2: 

نوشا انا مبسوطة اوى بمشاركتك دى
والله مش عارفه أقولك ايه على كلامك  ::$: 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر و ميرسى اوى بجد انتى  إنسانه عزيزة عليا أوى
وسعيدة اوى اوى انى قابلتك وتعرفت عليكِ  
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

و الكرسى ددده مرييحنى مالكو بيييييه بسس
لأ لأ لأ بلااش ملل دلوقتى ده كويس اوى فى الوقت الحال معرفش ايه ممكن يحدث لاحقا   :Play Ball: 

نوشا ربنا يخليكى على تواجدك الجميل ده
و ترحيبك الرائع يا قمر

 لكِ منى كل الحب و الود
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
> قومى بقى من على الكرسى خلينى ارتاح من المشوار 
> 
> :


يادى الكرسى اللى عينك فيه تعالى طيب اقعدى جمبى





> لقد بصراحه فرصة لااااااااااا تفوووووووووووووووووت
> 
> :


ايييييييون استغليها مش هتتعوووض ورانا درووس مش فاضين بعد كده نوهائى   ::mm:: 




> 1- صفة فى مصراوية لا يعرفها الكثيرون ؟؟
> :


اممممم ممكن الحساسية الزائدة لانى ديما بتظاهر بغير  كده و بعمل اشياء و بتصرف اوقات عكس كده.





> 2- هل تستخدم مصراوية فى حياتها مبدأ .. ابداء حسن النية ،، ام سوء الظن من حسن الفطن ؟؟
> :


والله يابيرو للاسف الشديد ابداء حسن النيه هو اسلوبى و طريقتى فى التعامل مش هقول انه صح اوى للاسف بتصدم كتير و بسيئ الاختيار كتير بس للأسف برده مبداء سوء الظن من حسن الفطن لقيته شيئ صعب انا مش هعرف اتعامل بيه.... ::sorry:: 

و هقول لك على حاجه تانية ... انا لما قرأت موضوع سوء الظن حبيت انقله و نتناقش فيه كنوع من انى اعرف هل انا غلط، انا اللى بتعامل غلط و استفدت اوى ياعبير من الموضوع من كل الاراء لان فعلا كل شخص دخل رد على اساس تجربته و شعورة  وتشاركنا الاراء و الفرق وضح ان سوء الظن مرض و شئ مقلق لكن الذكاء فى التعامل  فعلا فن  و اذاى و امتى  اقدر افصل .

وان حسن النيه مش السذاجة مش غلط بس محتاج شوية عقل.




> 3- حلم مصراوية ،، ماهو ؟؟:


حلم واحد بس؟؟؟ دول كتيير اوى يا بيرو احلامى مبتخلصش انا كل يوم عندى حلم شكل تقريبا  :2: 

احلامى كتير اوى بس الحلم اللى موجود فى حياتى دلوقتى و مكرسة وقتى كله له هو دراستى انى اخلص دبلومة علشان ابداء ماجستير ان شاء الله يارب.




> 4- مصراوية ،، ان خيروكِ بين العصور
> اتفضلين عصر سى السيد ،، بشخصيتة المسيطرة 
> ام عهد التطور والمساواة 
> ولماذا ؟؟
> 
> :



اممممممم افتكر هختار العصر ده عصر التطور و المساواة...

لماذا؟؟.. ممكن علشان فى نظرى ان عصر سى السيد مكنش فيه اى نوع من الحياة او المشاركة و التفاهم ، سيطرة و ظلم و تعنت – على حسب مفهومى-....عصر المساواة افتكر  هى مساواة فى المسؤوليات و الحقوق و الواجبات بين الرجل و المرأة المشاركة فى كل شئ فى الحياة ....و ظروف المعيشة دلوقتى محتاجه المشاركة دى و تفاهم و تحمل الأعباء من الطرفين و ده الجو اللى احابه انى اعيش فيه.





> 5- اكثر صفة موجودة فى مصراوية بتحبها واكثر صفة نفسها تغيرها ؟؟
> 
> :


اكتر صفحه بحبها فى مصراوية :Glad: .... انها مرنة الطبع متسامحة بعض الشيئ الحمد لله ، رغم انى اوقات بنتقد على كده بس الحمد لله ده مريحنى جدا فى حياتى و بحبنى كده. :l2: 

اكتر صفه بكرها كتير باءه متعديش هههههههه .....التردد  اوقات بكون متردده بصورة مزعجة و العصبية بشكل مفاجئ اللى هو بطلع فجاءه متسرعة فى بعض الاحيان، و كتير تانى باءه بس مش لازم اقول كلهم  ::p: 





> 5 اتسلى بالخمسة دول على ما ارجعلك يا قمر  
> 
> :



عبيييييييييييير نورتييينى
و اسألتك بجد رائعه  رائعه رائعه 3 رائعه
و فى انتظارك تاانى ان شاء الله 
 لكِ منى كل الحب 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انجى نوجا الغالية
وقعتى ولا حد سمى عليكى ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد ياقمر انا مبسوطة قوى انك على الكرسى عشان اتعرف عليكى اكتر واكتر 
انتى عارفة ياقمر انا بعزك ازاى وبعتبرك من الشخصيات المقربة منى جدا ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى يارب ويوفقك 
انا متابعة اللقاء ومش هتقل بالاسئلة عليكى هتفرج عليكى بس وانتى بتتعذبى ههههههههههههههههههههه 
دعاء

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم



و عليكم السلام




> نوجااااااااااااااااااا
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلااااااااا منورة الكرسي يا قمر 
> 
> اشكر بوكي على الفرصة الجميلة دي


اييييييمى....
هلا هلا هلا 
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 


انا الى بشكرك على حضورك اللى بعتر بيه ديما واللى  فعلا  بيعنيلى الكثير يا ايمان  ::h::  ::h:: 



> [CENTERانجي بيتهألي انك لو ترشحي نفسك للأنتخابات ممكن تفوزي وببساطة ..>> متأثرة بالجو السياسي
>  لكِ وجود جميل ومريح .. احب تواضعك يا اختي .. 
> ماشاء الله عليكِ يا اختي ..
> 
> [/CENTER]


يعنى تفتكرى  لو رشحت نفسى انجح على طول .... الصفات دى تكفى ..

عموما مش بعيد يعنى هو اللى بيرشح نفسه للانتخابات ايه غير شوية وجود  و مرح وشوية حاجات فوق بعضيها  :: 




> [CENTERاانا شايفة نص البنات جو على الكرسي وسبقوني بالاسئلة.. وشكلنا حنعقد قمة هنا كمان 
> 
> [/CENTER]


ايو يا ايمى شوفتى التربص انا قلت كده برده  عموما يوما لك و يوما عليك... بس بلاش قمم يابنتى كفاية اللى بنعمله على الماسنجر  :Play Ball: 




> [
> ليا عودة مرة اخرى .. ان شاء الله بشكل جديد .. انتظريني ولا تتحركي 
> 
> الى حين 
> 
> تقلبي محبتي ومودتي .. ووردتي 
> [/CENTER]


فى انتظارك يا ايمى فى ثوبك الجديد و مش مرتاحه للنظرة دى خاااالث  ::-s: 

ايمان فى انتظارك ان شاء الله
لكِ خالص حبى
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا بشكر اختي الغاليه بوكي 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

على

الموضوع الجميل ده والي بتتيح لنا

من خلاله التعارف على اجمل اخوه واخوات

في الدنيا والحقيقه لم يحالفني الحظ كثيرا

في المشاركه مع اخوتي واخواتي الي سبق

 تشريفهم واستضافتهم من قبل لكن انهرده

جت الفرصه الي ابدي فيها اعجابي بالموضوع

المتميز وبشكرك يابوكي وبشكر الغاليه على قلبي

ام احمد
 :f2:   :f2:  :f2: 
اما عن الضيفه الجميله اختي وحبيبتي

انجي الجميله
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
اهلا بيكي ياغاليه انا جيت عشان اسجل حضوري فقط

واقولك بجد وحشتيني موت وكل ما نتقابل على الماسنجر

بيجي ظرف طاريء ومبنلحقش نتكلم وطبعا انت عارفه

ايه هو دايما الظرف الطاريء ده اما عندك او عندي

ههههههههههههه مش هقول خليها سر بينا يا قلبي

المهم اني جيت اقولك اني بحبك موووووووووووووت

وانك بجد وحشتيني موووووووووووت برضه 

يلا اسيبك عشان داخله على المطبخ هههههههههه

لاطبعا بهزر اكيد انا مش عندي اسئله ولا بحب اسأل

لكن فقط جيت ارحب بحبيبتي انجي واشكر واحيي

اختي الغاليه بوكي واختي الغاليه ام احمد على

اجمل موضوع اتعمل هنا عشان نتعارف على بعض

بصوره اكبر وربنا يديم بينا جميعنا المحبه فيه

والود والإخوه في الله

اختكم
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
عزة نفس

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ مصراوية..
برحب بيكى فى البداية على كرسى التعارف.. :hey: 
وبجد يا بوكى بوكى الكرسى ده بيعرفنا على الأعضاء بسرعة وكمان نعرف كل حاجة عنهم بعيد عن كتابتهم.. يسلم أفكارك وأختياراتك.. :good: 
الله يكون فى عونك يا أنجى فى كم الأسلئة المطروحة عليكى.. :Glad: 
ده تسجيل حضور ومتابعة وترحيب بيكى ..وان شاء الله لى عودة بالأسلئة الخفيفة.. ::mazika2:: 
تقبلى كل تحياتى وتقديرى ...... :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> *أهلاً أهلاً بالغالية مصراوية على كرسي التعارف* 
> *سعيدة جداً أن أتيحت لي هذه الفرصة * 
> [/SIZE]



اهلا بيكى يا انفال    :Ptrose: 
انا اللى حقيقى سعيدة بالفرصة دى 
و ربنا يخليكى يارب على ذوقك ده يا قمر.  :f: 





> * نخش في الأسئلة على طول بقى *


يلا بينا..... :Icecream: 




> * 
> 1 - الطموح .. هل هو ضروري يا مصراوية ؟؟ و يا ترى طموحك حققتي منه قد ايه .. و هل فعلاً ماشية في الطريق اللي يحققهولك ؟* 
> [/SIZE]



اكيد ضروري فعلا يا انفال لان من غيره الحياة هتبقى فيها نوع من الروتين الممل....مافيش سعى وراء اى شئ مجرد تقبل لاى وضع الإنسان يلاقى نفسه عليه ودي حاجه صعبه أوى....

الطموح بيفتح مجال للمغامرة أوقات و اكتشاف عالم جوانا و من حولنا. 

اما عن طموحى الشخصي-  الحمد لله يارب - فهو فى حالة حركة مستمرة.... حققت منة القدر اللى يخليني أتمسك بيه و اكمل الطريق اللى ماشية فيه، اوقات بتصدم طبعا  بس بعد كده نظرتى للأمور بتتغير  و يبدءا طموحي ياخد صورة اوسع و  انضج و يكمل بصوره اصح من الاول .  :Glad:  




> * 
> 2 - الوحدة .. هل صحيح إن الوحدة أسلم كثيراً من أن نؤذي أنفسنا بالآخرين ؟؟ 
> *



افتكر اسلم فى بعض الأوقات ....لو أنا معنديش القدرة انى أحافظ على نفسى و مشاعرى و اعرف ازاى  متأذيش بالاخرين و امنع عن نفسى الاذى مافيش حد هيحافظ عليا .. متوقعش من حد انه يخاف عليا.

لو متعلمتش من اخطائى المستمرة  فى الحالة دى  افتكر الوحدة اسلم.

و لما احس بألم الوحدة اكيد هتعلم اذاى احميها و أحافظ عليها من اى شيء  من غير ما انطوى.




> * 
> 3 - ما الذي تمثله لكِ الأشياء التالية : 
> القهوة ، وردة حمراء ، مفكرة شخصية ، الليل*



القهوة: متعة الجلوس مع نفسي لبعض الوقت 
وردة حمراء: هدية من شخص تعنى لى الكثير  :2: 
مفكرة شخصية: أنجى  
الليل: وقت من الهدوء و السكينه بفتقده طوال اليوم 




> * 
>  4 - مصراوية .. كلنا بنتعرض للظلم .. في رأيك بشكل عام ايه هو أكبر أشكال الظلم ؟؟*



السؤل ده عام شوية يا انفال....

 خصوصا وان اشكال الظلم كتير دلوقتى حولينا و بنشوفها فى كذا حاجه فا صعب بالنسبة لى احدد.... بس على قد مفهومى اكبر اشكال الظلم هو ظلم الانسان لنفسه....لما اضيع حق ليا او اقبل على نفسى وضع معين لا يليق بى... اظلم نفسى فى وضع ثقتى و املى على اشخاص غير جديرين بده بالمره و رغم كده استمر معاهم.....

فى مقوله  كده بنقولها  ساعات...ان اللى يهون عليه نفسه هو يهون على الناس.

فلما اقبل الظلم على نفسى و على  اخويا و اهلى و جارى يبقى خلاص الغريب مش هيكون رحيم بينا وده فى اعتقادي اكبراشكاله.




> * 
> 5 - أكتر مكان بتحبيه في مصر ؟؟ و ليه ؟؟
> *



اكتر مكان بحبه فى مصر اممممممم
لو فى القاهرة بحب منطقة الأزهر و الحسين اوى بحس بجو مصر اللى بجد...و كمان ليا ذكريات جميله كتير هناك مع اصدقائى ايام الجامعة خصوصا فى ايام رمضان علشان كده مرتبطين عندى ديما بشهر رمضان بحس بجو تانى.

بحب كمان اوى حديقة الازهر  المكان هادئ جدا غير كمان ان الأماكن المفتوحة بتسبب لى نوع من الراحه النفسية .

اما فى مصر عموما اكتر مكان بحبه بلد والدي أسكندرية طبعا
بحب كل مكان فيها لانى  عشت فيها فتره كبير اجمل فتره فى حياتى تعتبر و ليها مكانها الخاص جدا فى قلبى . ::h::  ::h:: 




> * 
> بس كدة 
> و متابعاكي يا مصراوية على الكرسي ..  
> مع حبي و احترامي .
> *



وانا كمان بس كده  :Smart: 
ميرسى اوى يا انفال
على  حضورك اللى حقيقى اسعدنى 
و على أسألتك الجميلة دى

تقبلي منى خالص حبي. :Hug2: 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## زهره

مصرويه انا للاسف لم اتعرف بكي الي الان ولي الشرف لو سمحتي لي ان اتعرف علكي 
عن طريق سؤال واحد 
انت مين في كلمه واحده بس ؟
تحياتي لكي

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


اختى العزيزة 
مصراوية 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
واضح حب وتقدير واحترام كل الاخوه لك 
ربنا يزيدك من فضله

سؤالى بسيط جدا 
ازاى تكسبى حب وتقدير واحترام الاخرين 

لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

*

----------


## Masrawya

> الســــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــــاته ...



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة





> اختــــــــى الغاليـــــــة ... مصراويـــــــــة ...
> 
> منـــــــــــورة ياتـــــــوتــــــــــا
> 
> وبحقيقى فرصة جميــــــــــلة إنى اتعرف 
> 
> على شخصية رقيقة ومميزة زى شخصك...



اهلا اهلا اهلا 
نورتى يا لولى
 :Girl (3): 
ربنا يخليكى يا لولى على كلامك
والله انا اللى مبسوطة انى هتعرف على انسانة جميلة و مميزة زيك  :f: 
لانك من الناس اللى حقيقى كان نفسى اتعرف عليها.




> معلش بأة بما انك وافقتى انك تقعدى على 
> 
> كرسى التعارف يبأة اتحملينا بـــأة


ماشى يا لولى اتفضلى اسأااالى..... :Girl (6): 




> ماهى هواياتك بعيد عن الإنترنت ؟


بصى هى مش هوايات محدده هى حاجات بحبها و كنت بحب عملها...

 يعنى ايام المدرسة كنت بحب اوى ارسم على الزجاج و كنت غاوية الموضوع ده، مره وانا فى ثانوية عامة  رسمت طاووس على قطعة زجاج كبيره و لونته و كان شكله رائع رائع وبعدين اخدته و حطيته فى شباك عندنا فى البيت و لسه الشباك موجود لغاية دلوقتى و عليه الرسمه  :2: ...و حبيت باءه بعد كده  الفكره دى .

بعد كده بقيت ارسم اى حاجه تلفت نظري حاجات بسيطه يعنى و احتفظ بيها على اساس انى فنانه باءه وهنشر رسوماتى بعد كده . ::$: 
و ده كان ايام المدرسة بعد كده الموضوع قل اوى بعدين اتنسى تماما.

الفترة دى باءه  ليا قريبة علمتنى حاجه هى انى اعمل مفارش بخيوط السيرما...الموضوع ده جميييل  و عجبنى اوى و بحاول أتعلمه و اشتغل فيه و نفسى فعلا اعمل حاجات كده.....فا ياريت تدعيلى. :: 





> ياترى ايه اللى خلاكى تنضمى لابناء مصر؟؟



هو انا عرفت المنتدى اصلا عن طريق عضاء فيه مجرد كنت بشوف الموضوعات اللى كانو بيعملوها من غير ما اشارك خالص ...بعدين بدءات ألاقى موضوعات بتناقش افكار معينه وكان ليا وجهة نظر فيها فا بداءت اشارك حبيت طريقة الحوار و الافكار اللى كنت بشوفها.

بعدين اتعرفت على اشخاص حببتنى فى التواجد اكتر و بدءنا نتشارك فى موضوعات  و نتكلم عنها و رغم انى سجلت فى منتدى تانى بس كنت بحس ان المنتدى هنا فيه جو من الالفه و المشاركة شدنى.
بعد كده باءه اتسستمت بقيت اول حاجه اعملها لما افتج جهازى هو انى افتح المنتدى..    :Girl (25): 




> موقف صعب مر عليكى وتتمنى تمحية من ذاكرتك؟


اممممم لأ الحمد لله ما فيش موقف حصلى درجة صعوبته تستدعى ان ألغيه من ذاكرتى...ممكن مثلا موقف مكنتش احب اوجهه او اشخاص مكنتش احب مقابلتهم بس مش اكتر.




> ايه هو القرار اللى اتخذتيه وندمتى عليه؟


برده نفس اجابة السؤال اللى فات....ممكن قرار اخدته غلط بعد كده لومت نفسى عليه لكن مش ندم... لانى بحس انى لما بغلط الامور بتوضح بالنسبه لى بعد كده فى قرارت تانيه و امور اكبر.





> حلم تتمنى تحقيقـــــــه؟


زى ما قلت لعبير ان الحلم اللى موجود دلوقتى فى حياتى دراستى لانى بحب المجال بتاعى و نفسي ربنا يكرمنى و اقدر اكمل و اعمل دراسات. :Girl (9): 




> يارب تكون الأسئلة موش تقيلة
> 
> متابعة إن شاء الله ولى عــــــــــودة
> 
> شدى حيلــــك
> 
> اشوفك بخيــــــــر ...


لولى متقلتيش عليا نهائى
حقيقى يا لولى استمتعت اوى بالأسئلة و بوجودك 
و بجد انتِ نورتينى وكانت فرصة جميلة اوى يا قمر.
 :Girl (19): 

تحياتى لكِ

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

هلااااااااااااااااا نوجااااااااااااااااااااا
ازيكى ازيكى والله الكرسى منور بيكى  :4: 
ميرسى يا بوكى على الاختيار الجميل
بجد نوجا من الشخصيات اللى بحبها جدا 
ومن الشخصيات برضه اللى مش عارفه اشوفها  خالص
كل ما نرتب معاد مع البنات يبوظ ههههههههههههههههههههه يا رب اشوفك على خير قريب 
وطبعا انا عارفه انك اتهاريتى اسئلة ومش جاية ارزل عليكى ولا حاجة
هسألك بس ما هو مفهومك عن الحب ؟؟
ويا رب كرسى خفيف عليكى ويعدى على خير ان شاء الله
وتقبلى تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا مصراويه منورة كرسى التعارف 
متابعه ان شاء الله 
وان امكن لى عوده لسؤال 
ويارب تستمتعى بفتره التعارف الجميله دى 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## Masrawya

> *
> يا هـــــلا
> 
> 
> هـــــــلا
> 
> 
> هـــــــلا
> 
> ...





ساااااااااااااااارة  :Love: 

 هلا هلا هلا

 :Aaaaa36:  :Aaaaa36:  :Aaaaa36: 

طبعا انا عارررفة السعادة  يا سارة وانا كمان سعيدة بيكى فوق ما تتخيلى.

  و فعلا الموضوع نور اكتر بيكى و بتواجدك الرائع

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر على حضورك و ترحيبك الحار  الجمييل ده

و طبعا طبعا انتى عارفة انى مستنيه  عودتك انتى بذات علشان اشوف اخرة الفنكرة بتعتك دى ::mm::  


فى انتظارك ان شاء الله 

لكِ عميق حبى و مودتى

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تابعت بإهتمام ذلك الحديث الجميل مع الرائعة Masrawya....
تحياتي وتقديري للأخت الفاضلة Masrawya متمنياً دوام التقدم والنجاح ..
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> هيدووووووو وصلت
> 
> بسرعه قبل ما فتره الراحه تخلص معلش الامتحانات طحنانى



يا مرحبا بيكى يا هيدووو من جديد
 انتى اللى نورتينى تانى يا قمر 
و ربنا معاكى ان شاء الله فى امتحاناتك :f: 





> ندخل فى الاسئله علطول


يلا قووولى..... :Girl (6): 






> 1- ايه اكتر شئ بتحسبى نفسك عليه دائما ...؟



انتى تقصدى اكتر شئ بلاقى نفسى فيه.... :Girl (26): 

بلاقى نفسى فى البيت مع اهلى و اخواتى و مع أصدقائي... الاشخاص اللى مقريين ليا اللى بيكونو اكتر ناس فهمين طبيعيتي و بكون على حوريتي معاهم .

بلاقى نفسي لما بكون فى مكان واسع مفتوح بحس انى بتكلم  مع انجى و افكر معاها. :Girl (25):  






> 2- بتلومى مين فى حياتك وبتقولى  له انا ندمانه انى عرفتك ....؟


اممممممم اى شخص  وثقت فيه ومقدرش الثقه دى و محترمش مصدقيتى فى التعامل معاه. 






> 3- اكتر صديقه حبتيها فى المنتدى ولو هتوصفى  شعورك نحوها  فى دقيقه تحبى تقولى لها  ايه....؟


كتير اوى حبيتهم فى المنتدى مملكة كل اللى أتكلمت معاهم حبيتهم و تعلقت بيهم و صعب اوى اختار منهم.

سارة و نشوى و عبير و دعاء و دعاء و زهراء و سوما وميرا و ايمان و مى..
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

و فى دقيقة وحده اقولهم...انى بجد مبسوطة اوى بمعرفتهم و صداقتهم و انى حبتهم من اول تعامل بينا و حسيت مع بعض الاشخاص انى فعلا اعرفهم من زمان.... معنديش كلام  ممكن أقوله ليهم بصراحة غير ان ربنا يارب يديم بيننا كل حب و موده و أقابلهم كلهم على خير فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله. :Girl (3):  





> 4- افضل القعات الى بتحبى تتوجدى فيها دائما ...؟


 
هو انا متواجدة فى معظم القاعات تقريبا يعنى مافيش قاعة وحده مكثفه التواجد فيها...بس أجمل القاعات اللى بحبها....قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى و المناقشات و حول العالم و العامه و الاسرة و الصور.






> 5- نفسك بكره يبقئ عامل ازاى ....؟



نفسى بكره يكون حاجات كتير اوى مملكه... يعنى نفسى ميكونش فيه حروب ولا فقر و ناس بتشتكى و بتموت من الجوع ....يكون فيه استقرار اكتر ، امان ...احترام للأخر فى كل شئ آراءه و أفكاره و معتقداته ...حاجات كتيره ...

و لو حصل كده افتكر هيكون بكره ده اجمل من امبارح و احسن من انهارده. :Glad: 






> دى كانت اسئلتى معلش والله مش محضره بس انا حبا اعرف ده منك
> 
> اتمنا ان تكون الاسئله خفيفه على قلبك
> 
> تمنياتى بـ اعترفات سعيده ولحظات جميله من عمرك
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى
> 
> مملكه الحب



مملكة الحب حقيقى انتى اسعدتينى  و اسئلتك كلها جميله من غير تحضير ولا حاجه
تسلمى على تواجدك ده رغم ظروف امتحاناتك 
واتمنالك النجاح و التوفيق ان شاء الله.
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الاخت العزيزة مصراوية 
حديثك شيق وممتع بجد 

واحب اسألك لمل بتحسي انك متضايقة بتعملي ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله يا انجى حديثك سلس وبسيط وميزهقش اللى بيقرا ابدا ...ربنا يكرمك يارب

عارفة يا انجى انا من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يقول على طول انتى صاحبتى وحبيبيتى او مش من النوع اللى بيبعير دايما عن حبه بصحوبية ناس غير فى التعاملات يعنى من خلات التعامل مع الناس هيبان ان كانوا عزاز عليا ولالا

يمكن انا متكلمتش معاكى كتير ومكنش فيه حوارات كتير بينا وبين بعض بس بجد انا حسيت كانى اعرفك  من زمان وحسيتك قريبة منى اوى وكنت ببقى مبسوطة اما بننجمع فى روم مع ايمان وسارة بجد ببقى مبسوطة وانا معاكم وبحس اننا كلنا اخوات وخايفين على بعض وبنحب بعض

ندخل بقى ع الاسئلة 

1-حلم طفولتك وحلم مراهقتك وحلم شيخوختك؟

2-اسرار انجى بتبقى لانجى بس ولا ممكن تشارك بها شخص او مكان ؟؟ ولا بتشاكرى مكان ايه هو المكان

3-ياترى انجى بتحب تقعد لوحدها اكتر ولا تقعد حوالياها الناس اكتر؟؟

4-بييجى وقت على الانسان ويقول انا لازم اتغير ياترى جه عليكى الوقت ده وكان ايه السبب اللى خلاكى تقولى كده؟؟

5-سؤال صعب شوية وانا عارفة انه محير بس مينفعش تراوغى فيه ولا تقولى كتير عاوزة اجابة واضحة وصريحة 

مين اول الناس اما دخلتى هنا فى المنتدى قولتى ده نفس دماغ انجى ومين من الناس لما اتعرفتى عليهم قولتى دى تشبهنى ومين من الناس قولتى ده فيه نفس صفات انجى اللى انتى نفسك تغيريها 

انا عارفة انه سؤال صعب ورخم بس انا قولت معدييش بالساهل ههههههههه

نورتى يا قمر الكرسى وربنا يارب يكرمك ويحقللك كل اللى بتتمنيه

----------


## Masrawya

> نوجااااااااااااااااااا مكنش يومك ياكتكوتة ..
> أنا طبعاً حأحااااااول أمسك لساني وماأقولش إن الرشاوي منك وصلت لحد عندييييي  ..
> ومش حأقول طبعاً إنك بترشيني بدعوة  علشان إمتحان بكرا ...كل ده وأنا ماسكة لساني واخدة بالك؟؟..
> أنا جاية أرحب بكِ ياقمراية عالسريع وقايمة من غير أسئلة أهو بس متفرحيش قوي جايالك بكرا إن شاء الله بعد الإمتحان خليكي تدعي بضمير بقى ....
> بوكاية ...الله يسعدك ياشيخة فرحتيني قوي في البنت ..
> لي عودة إن شاء الله ....
> ....


زوزززاااا
 :Aaaaa34:  :Aaaaa34:  :Aaaaa34: 

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا :Hug2: 


ينهارك يا زوزا 
كل ده و ماسكة لسانك ماشاء الله عليكى يا زوزو بيير بيسرب على العالم كله مش مصر بس 
و كمان انتى مش اخدتى حق الرشاوى و وصلتلك دعوات لغاية البيت هتنكرى باءه... :2: 

حبيبتى الغاليه زهراء ميرسى اوى يا جميلة على الترحيب و على كلامك و بجد وجودك ده اسعدنى اوى.

وانا مستعده  و مستنيه اشوف الاسئله الناسفة  ::xx:: 
ولو عوزة تستنى لما تخلصى الامتحانات خليكى يا حبيتى برحتك احنا قاعدين ما فيش ورانا اى حاجه . ::stpd:: 

زوزا مستنيه عودتك ان شاء الله
دونت بى لييييت 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## حمادو

*اس اس
السلام عليكم
طب اس اس
السلام عليكم

مين هنا تحت دائرة الضوء؟

أهلا بيكي يا مصراوية منورة الكرسى


بصراحة أستمتعت جدا بإجابتك, حسيت أنها صريحة خارجة من قلبك مباشرة بدون ما تدخل على فلتر الملائكة (مقتبسة من أستاذى العزيز دراجون شادو).
هههههههههههههههههه


وبعدين دو يو هاف انيوجه مونى؟
Do you have enough money?
جيف مى صم بليييييييييييز



أنا داخل أعمل حفلة ليكي وأقولك أنى سعيد جدا برجوعك للمنتدى تانى (وأقولك أنى كنت بصراحة متضايق ومصدوم من وجودك فى منتدى تانى )
وإن شاء الله لى عودة بالاسئلة

وأستمرى فى الردود بصراحة...مافيش ملائكة على وجه الأرض يا بنتي
والصراحة والتلقائية هم مفاتيح حب البشر لبعضهم


إلى لقاء




*

----------


## Masrawya

> *اختى الفاضله مصراويه*
> 
> *منوره كرسى التعارف*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور ومتابعه للقائنا الممتع بيكى*


السلام عليكم
اهلا بيكى يا ناريمان 

حبيبتى انتى اللى نورتينى و سعدت بوجود
و ميرسى اوى اوى على حضورك و متابعتك 
تسلمى يا قمره 

تقبلى خالص تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## kethara

الزهره الرقيقة مصراويه

اهلا بكِ على كرسى التعارف أزداد نورا من تواجدك

الرائع وكلماتك التى تكسوها لمحات الجمال والدلال

تحيتى بعبق زهر الياسمين لوجودك الشيق الطيب وانا لكِ متابعه

بكل شغف لأتعرف عن قرب على شخصيه محببه الى نفسى

أسمحى لى بالتواجد والمتابعه

دمتى رقيقة متألقه


مع تحيتـــــــــــــــى

----------


## ابن البلد

كويس أني لحقتك مصراوية علي الكرسي
يمكن مقدرش أسأل
هحاول أقرأ الصفحات وأسأل لو لحقت 
إن شاء الله 
 :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذه هي صورتي من بعد أن انتهيت قبلك من كرسي التعارف
> 
> لذا لن أثقل عليك بأي أسئلة أو أضواء .... الآن على الأقل
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم...

استاذ ايمن خطاب 

حمد لله على السلامة من كرسى التعارف  :good: 
انتم السابقون يا فندم 


ميرسى اوى على تواجدك و على متابعتك للحوار
 تقبل خالص تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل الشكر للأخت بوكى على إتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للتعرف على شخصية هادئة ومثقفة وحترمة وغاية فى الأدب 
> 
> والف شكر على مجهود الأخت بوكى بوكى فى إدارة مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد والمقرب للأعضاء 
> 
> أما عن الاخت مصراوية فأنا لا اعرفها إلا من خلال مشاركتها فى بعض المواضيع والتى لامست فيها مدى جمال هذه الشخصية 
> 
> ومدى هدوئها فى ردودها ... وإحترامها للجميع سبب حبهم لها .. فلى الشرف أن اكون هنا احضر فترة جلوسها على كرسى التعارف للتعرف عليها أكثر وأكثر ...
> ...


 وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله
اهلا اهلا يا اهلاوى 

ميرسى اوى يا اهلاوى على كلامك ده وانت حقيقى نورتنى بمرورك
و انا فعلا سعيدة بتواجدى فى الموضوع ده علشان بتعرف على اشخاص مميزين  متواجدين معانا.
و ان شاء الله اكون ضيفه خفيفه و تستمتع بالحوار.

ميرسى اوى على حضورك و متابعتك
و فى انتظار عودتك ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى اخى الكريم.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> انجى نوجا الغالية
> وقعتى ولا حد سمى عليكى ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد ياقمر انا مبسوطة قوى انك على الكرسى عشان اتعرف عليكى اكتر واكتر 
> انتى عارفة ياقمر انا بعزك ازاى وبعتبرك من الشخصيات المقربة منى جدا ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى يارب ويوفقك 
> انا متابعة اللقاء ومش هتقل بالاسئلة عليكى هتفرج عليكى بس وانتى بتتعذبى ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> دعاء


دودوووو

هلا هلا هلا
بدودو هانم جارة القمر
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

ايون انا اللى واقعة هنا  :Play Ball: 

دعاء انا اللى  فعلا بعتز بيكى اوى و  بمعرفتك وانى اتكلمت معاكى....و كل مره يا دودو بتكلم معاكى فيها بحس اد ايه انتى حد طيب اوى فى تعاملاته مع الناس. :f: 

و طبعا انا عارفة انك مش هتسألى بس ده مش هيكون مبرر نوهائى لما تتفضلى على الكرسى يوما ما  ::-s: 


تسلمى يا قمر على كلامك و ذوقك 
وعلى متابعتك للموضوع 
لكِ منى عميق حبى
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> انجي الجميله
> 
> اهلا بيكي ياغاليه انا جيت عشان اسجل حضوري فقط
> 
> واقولك بجد وحشتيني موت وكل ما نتقابل على الماسنجر
> 
> بيجي ظرف طاريء ومبنلحقش نتكلم وطبعا انت عارفه
> 
> ايه هو دايما الظرف الطاريء ده اما عندك او عندي
> ...



 عبيييييييييييييييييييير :Love: 
ازيك يا قمر...


حبيبتى انتى والله اللى وحشتينى اوى  و بشده و وحشني الكلام  معاكى ... شوفيلك حل فى مطبخك و فى جهازى الاتنين مع بععض مش متفقين خالص.  :No: 

ربنا يخليكى يا بيرو على كلامك الجميل ده و وجودك المميز ديما....وان شاء الله يارب تنزلى مصر قريب لأن بجد نفسى اشوفك خصوصا واننا طلعنا جيران  و نبداء كورسات الطبيخ علشان الامل فى الموضوع ده باءه على الله و عليكى. :2: 


بيرو تسلمى يا جميل على مرورك و ترحيبك .
لكِ منى خالص تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم 

اهلا مصراويه منورة كرسى التعارف 

يارب تكونى سعيده زى ماحنا كلنا سعداء بوجودك معانا 

وبدون اى مجامله انتى مكسب للمنتدى وردودك ومواضيعك الرائعه خير دليل على ذلك 

ندخل بقى على الاسئله 

1/  لكل انسان نقط ضعف ازاى بتتعاملى معاها وياترى نجحت فى تعاملك ومعالجه نقاط ضعفك ؟

2/ ايه اهم الموضوعات اللى بتجذب انتباهك فى المنتدى ؟

3/ هل كنتى تتمنى تكونى شخصيه اخرى غير شخصيه مصراويه الحاليه ؟

كده كفايه علشان ما اطولش عليكى 

واتمنى تكونى بخير دايما 

وبالتوفيق دائما يامصراويه 



والف شكر لبوكى على الاستضافه الجميله*

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

الغالية مصراوية

طبعاً لازم نرحب بك في البداية و مقدمة للى جاى "أنا عارف أنهم هروكى أسئلة و ربنا يقويك علينا"

هو سؤال إفتراضي

لو إمبارح جه تانى

فما هو الذى ستأخذيه منه و ماذا ستتركين؟

و يا ترى حلم بكرة إيه هو؟؟؟؟؟؟

منوورانا يا مصراوية بالإنجليش

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  بركاته

مصراوية العزيزة

تواجد يتسم بالرقى و خفة الظل

بسيطة فى اناقة و دبلوماسية لبقة

اهلا و سهلا بيكى يا مصراوية

اعتبر ان الصورة الرمزية و الاسم الحركى و التوقيع كتابة كان او رمزا او صورة تشكل اضلاع مثلث

يسلط الضوء بطريقة اخرى على جانب او جوانب من الشخصية او حالة مزاجية يعيشها الواحد منا

و قد يكون لكل منها مدلول او يكون لجميعها نفس المدلول , و فى حالات اخرى قد يقصد بها مدلولا

غير ما نحياه كنوع من الغموض او المزاح مع النفس ,,

ترى ما سر اختيار مصراوية  للصورة الرمزية و الاسم الحركى و التوقيع  ؟

عندما كانت المرأة ملتزمة بيتها و لا تعرف شيئا مما يدور فى العالم حولها فقط مجرد انسانة تعرف ربها

و بعض علوم دينها , فى هذا الوقت و على مدار مئات السنين - اذا اعتبرنا ان بعثة نبينا الكريم صلى الله

عليه و سلم  بداية لدراسة هذا الامر - نجحت المرأة المسلمة (الجاهلة بمقاييس عالمنا الحالية )

فى تربية اعظم الرجال فى تاريخ البشرية , 

ان نجاح تلك المرأة التى يقال انها كانت جاهلة و مغلوبة على امرها ...... الخ كان نجاحا باهرا أثرى

المجتمعات و ملأ الدنيا نورا فى حين ان نجاح المرأة العصرية هو نجاح فردى لم يتخطاها شخصيا و ادى

الى تدهور المجتمع فى شتى المجالات , 

ما مدى صحة هذه المقولة بالنسبة الى مصراوية و لماذا ؟

قال حكيم : إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلاً فأغضبه , فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته 

هل لمصراوية نهجا خاصا فى اختيار صديقاتها و كيف تميز الطيب منهم و 

متى تقرر ان تكون احداهن متنفس الروح و الملاذ الآمن ؟

قيل فى الشعر

*إذا اعتاد الفتى خوض المنايا فأهون ما يمر به الوحول* 

فهل يعرف اليأس طريق الى قلب مصراوية ام ان نبراسها لا ينطفئ و متى تستشعر مصراوية الياس و متى

تصر على بقاء نبراسها مضيئا و ما الدافع لذلك ؟

و قيل

*رأيت الغنى عند الأراذل محنةً على الناس مثل الفقر عندالأفاضلِ* 

هل عايشت مصراوية ما يعنيه الشاعر و ماذا كان القرار و لماذا ؟

أطلت عليكى يا مصراوية و ارجو الا اكون قد ارهقتك و الا فستكون لى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله

تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## Masrawya

> العزيزة\ مصراوية..
> برحب بيكى فى البداية على كرسى التعارف..
> وبجد يا بوكى بوكى الكرسى ده بيعرفنا على الأعضاء بسرعة وكمان نعرف كل حاجة عنهم بعيد عن كتابتهم.. يسلم أفكارك وأختياراتك..
> الله يكون فى عونك يا أنجى فى كم الأسلئة المطروحة عليكى..
> ده تسجيل حضور ومتابعة وترحيب بيكى ..وان شاء الله لى عودة بالأسلئة الخفيفة..
> تقبلى كل تحياتى وتقديرى ......


 
سوما سوما
اهلا بيكى يا جميلة :f: 

نورتينى يا سوما وفعلا انها حقا لفرصة رائعة انى اتعرف بيكى انا كمان و اتكلم معاكى.

وميرسى اوى يا جميل على الترجيب
و فى انتظار اسألتك الخفيفة ان شاء الله  لما نشوف اخرتها. :3: 

تقبلى تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> مصرويه انا للاسف لم اتعرف بكي الي الان ولي الشرف لو سمحتي لي ان اتعرف علكي
> عن طريق سؤال واحد
> انت مين في كلمه واحده بس ؟
> تحياتي لكي




السلام عليكم
اهلا بيكى يا زهره

فعلا يا زهره  احنا مكنش فيه فرصة اننا نتقابل  كتير  غير من خلال بعض المشاركات القليله و ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع هنا فرصة انى اتعرف عليكى ده شئ يسعدنى جدا طبعا. :Glad: 





> انت مين في كلمه واحده بس ؟



انا مين  فى كلمة و حده بس.......انا  مصراوية :Biggrin: 

اممممممممممم.... مش عارفة بصراحة ممكن اقولك ايه  بس هو كل الكلام اللى فات ده  هو انا .... يعنى بعض افكارى و جزء من شخصيتي...فأجابة السؤال فى كل الاجابات اللى فاتت فاكده هاقول كتير اوى من الاجابات السابقه. :Shutup2: 

ميرسى اوى يا زهره على حضورك يا جميل
تحياتى لكِ
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> اختى العزيزة 
> مصراوية 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> واضح حب وتقدير واحترام كل الاخوه لك 
> ربنا يزيدك من فضله


استاذ اسكندرانى....

لك كل التحية...متشكره اوى على مشاركتك اللى فعلا  فى حد ذاتها تقيم للموضوع  فوجود حضرتك فى اى مكان بيضيف جمال و رقى ديما. :f: 




> سؤالى بسيط جدا 
> *ازاى تكسبى حب وتقدير واحترام الاخرين*


اكتسب حبهم لما انا كمان أحبهم و أقدرهم احاول ديما ما قولش اى كلام ممكن يؤذيهم او اتصرف اى تصرف يسيء ليهم  ..احترم آراءهم و مشاعرهم.....
 ببساطه شديدة أتعامل معاهم بالطريقة اللي أحب أنهم يتعاملوا معايا بيها.

أستاذ نادر اى كلام مش هايوصف مدى سعادتى بمشاركت حضرتك دى فعلا اسعدتنى جدا.
دمت بكل خير
لك خالص التحيه و التقدير.
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Amira

*يا مساء الانوار ... و منورة الكرسي يا إنجي* 
*حبيت أقول أسمك لأني بحس ان الاسم الخاص بيعمل تقارب أكتر بين الناس ..**خصوصا أنها يمكن اول مرة اتعرف عليكي عن قرب في المنتدي* 

*أنا شوفت الموضوع أول يوم نزل فيه...و قولت هامخمخ و أرجعلها*
*النهاردة بقي ماشاء الله لقيت الموضوع في الصفحة الرابعة و انا لسة بمخمخ * 

*هسأل في الخفيف التزاما مني بقرارات الامم المتحدة* 

*1- يا تري تفتكري أول مرة أتعاملتي فيها مع الكمبيوتر ؟؟ طيب و الانترنت؟؟. أحكيلنا كده كانت الدنيا ماشية معاكي أزاي مع التكنولوجيا الجديدة دي ؟؟ و حاليا المساحة الي محتلينها من وقتك أد أيه ؟؟* 

*2- لكل إنسان عينان واحدة يشوف بيها و التانية بينقض بيها ... لأن مش كل الي بنشوفه بيعجبنا .. يا تري لو عندك نقض لشخص هل شايفة في نفسك الاستعداد و القدرة أنك تواجهيه بنقضك؟؟ سؤالي يشمل أعضاء المنتدي* 

*3- "عندما تتحكم عواطف المرأة فيها يذهب التعقل للمقعد الخلفي" هل حدث وتركتي التحكم لعواطفك فهجرك التعقل ؟؟؟* 

*مش عايزة أثقل عليكي ... بس بجد انا حسيت من الموضوع أنك حد جميل أوي * 

*خالص* *تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بكل الخير* 

**

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عـــــــــــدنــــــــــــا و العـــــــــــــــــــــود أحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد



طبعاً رفقاً بالقوارير أنا هدخل في الأسئلة على طول...


_يا ترى إيه هي أكتر الصفات الإنسانية اللي بتحبها إنجي أو اللي ممكن تشدها في الشخص؟؟؟..و العكس إيه أكتر صفة إنسانية بتكرهها إنجي و ممكن تتسبب في نفورها من الشخص؟؟

_من وجهة نظر المقربين لكِ يا إنجي...إيه هي أجمل حاجة فيكِ...و العكس  
الحاجة اللي مش بيحبوها فيكِ..

_في كلمة لأوسكار وايلد بيقول فيها"الشخص الحساس هو شخص يجبر الآخرين على التألم من أجله فقط لأن هناك من داس على قدمه"..
لأي مدى بتتفقي مع الجملة دي...و مين من وجهة نظرك الإنسان الحساس...و إمتى بيتحول لشخص بيستنزف مشاعر و تعاطف الآخرين لأجله؟؟

_ياترى يا إنجي بتشوفي قوتك في إيه؟؟؟و منين بتستمديها؟؟؟

_تفتكري أنهي لحظة ممكن تأثر في الإنسان أكتر يا إنجي و ممكن تخليه يتغير...
لحظة القوة و لا لحظة الضعف...على إختلاف أسبابهم...

_"الرجل هو طفل كبير و قوة المرأة تكمن في قدرتها على إحتواء هذا الطفل"...الكلمة دي لأحمد خالد توفيق..
إيه رأيك فيها؟؟؟

_أبناء مصر كمجتمع...إيه سلبياته و إيجابياته من وجهة نظرك يا إنجي؟؟؟و كمنتدى؟؟؟

_قوليلي أول كلمة انكتبت في ذهنك لما قريتي الكلمات دي

أمان
حب
أمومة
تيرمنولوجي 
حلم
شخص قريب
شخص مفتقداه
صديق
بيت
طموح

_الكلمات دي توجهيها لمين

كلمة حب
كلمة عتاب
إعتذار
نصيحة
تنبيه
لوم
تشجيع
مواساة

_الأوراق ممكن تقع...بس مش بتتنسي

تفتكري المقولة دي من زاوية معينة ممكن تتعارض مع معنى التسامح؟؟؟إيه رأيك؟؟؟و ليه انجي من وجهة نظرك مش متسامحة بالدرجة اللي ترضيكي؟؟؟

_خطواتنا و إنجازاتنا في الحياة عبارة عن  متسلسلة من الأهداف الصغيرة للوصول لهدف أكبر...
إيه هو هدف إنجي الأكبر في الحياة؟؟؟

_لو قلتلك كل الأشخاص اللي في حياتك في اللحظة دي قدامك...
تحبي تقولي إيه و لمين يا نوجا؟؟؟

_تحبي تقولي إيه لإنجي ^_^؟؟؟احكيلي عن الصداقة اللي بينكم..._شازلونج بقى و مزيكا هادية و عيشي حياتك _
لا و الله بتكلم جد....أنا مؤمنة جداً بصداقتنا مع أنفسنا و إنها لازم تكون موجودة و عميقة...قوليلي وجهة نظرك في الموضوع؟؟

_وردة بيضا...و وردة حمرا و وردة صفرا..._الألوان ليها معنى على فكرة_
تهديهم لمين؟؟

















_أول فكرة جت على بالك لما شوفتي الصورة دي...
احكيلي ...

_حدود الناس تنتهي عند حدودي...
إزاي انجي بتطبق الجملة دي في حياتها...و ياريت بإستفاضة يا فندم 


مممممم هكتفي بهذا القدر من الأسئلة...
يارب مكونش تقلت عليكي يا نوجا...يمكن مكنتش بتيجي مناسبة نتكلم في الحاجات دي...و جتلي الفرصة فكان لازم أستغلها 

صديقة عزيزة...و حبيبة غالية جداً بالنسبة لي هي انتِ يا انجي...
من كل قلبي...بتمنالك كل التوفيق و السعادة في حياتك...و ربنا يرزقك بكل ما بتتمني يا حبيبة قلبي...

حقيقي إختيار ريهام كان موفق جداً جداً...ألف شكر ليكِ يا ريهام...

لكن يا ورداتي العزيزات
خالص حبي...و عميق إحترامي و ودي



**
*

----------


## somaaaa

انااااااااااااااا كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce: 
ايه الزحمه دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


يبقى كورسى انجىىىى  :king: وانا مش هناااااااااااا

انتوا استغليتوا انى مشغوله
وبمتحن عاااااااااااااااااااااااااع ::eek:: 

منورة يا انجى :king: 
والله منورة فى كل حته
لمبه منورررررررة
lOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl

والست انجى هاااااااااانم
قاعدة هنا مقيمه على الكرسى
وسايبه مزاكرة الدبلومه اللى وراناااااااااااا

هفضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فى امتحان يوم الخميس عليه 15 درجه
هتتزنبى شكلك
اقولها زكرى تقولى عندى كورسى
هههههههههههههههههههههه

استنونى بقى اجى اقولكوا عملت ايييييييييه
او اجيبلكوا صورتها وهى مزنبببببببه :Blink: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلشى مش عارفه اسئل
الواحد اتهرى اسئله الامتحانات
جون اون بقى وجاوبى جميع الاسئئئئئئئئله
وهابى كورسى :BRAWA:

----------


## heba_ic

*يا هلا هلا هلا
 بالناس الحلوه
ايه كل الهجوم ده؟ 
انا طبعا كالعاده جايه متأخر 
بس مش مهم انا برضه حتابع و اشوف الساده الاعضاء اللى قامو بالواجب و زياده عملو فيكى ايه
واذا لقيت فرصه اكيد حزنقك يا جميل
وبألف هنا و شفا يا نوجايه
تعيشى و تاخدى غيرها حبيبتى
اوعى تتزحلقى يا سنفوره 
تقبــلى تحيــاتــى*

----------


## Masrawya

> هلااااااااااااااااا نوجااااااااااااااااااااا
> ازيكى ازيكى والله الكرسى منور بيكى 
> ميرسى يا بوكى على الاختيار الجميل
> بجد نوجا من الشخصيات اللى بحبها جدا 
> ومن الشخصيات برضه اللى مش عارفه اشوفها  خالص
> كل ما نرتب معاد مع البنات يبوظ ههههههههههههههههههههه يا رب اشوفك على خير قريب 
> وطبعا انا عارفه انك اتهاريتى اسئلة ومش جاية ارزل عليكى ولا حاجة


اهلا اهلا اهلا 

ندى الايام

نورتينى يا قمر.. :Ptrose: 

يا جميل ربنا يخليكى على كلامك وانا كمان بحبك جداااااااااااا و سعيدة بمعرفتك اوى اوى ونفسى اشوفك وان شاء الله اشوفكم كلكم فى اقرب فرصة.......بس قوولى امين
و ياسلام  على الرأفة و شعورك بالأخرين مش عارفه ماذا استطيع ان اقول  :: 
 لا تقلقى يعنى اكيد هتترد فى يوم من الأيام بس انتى انوى . ::-s: 




> هسألك بس ما هو مفهومك عن الحب ؟؟



يا أسئلتك يا دودوو  :hey: 

الحب يابنتى هو ذلك الشعور اللأ  مرائي اللا متناهي المتخفى المنبعث من غياهب النفس  المتوازى المتساوي  مع خطوط  دوران كوكب زحل  :Girl (12): 
و ياريت لو فهمتى حاجه تفهمينى  ::stpd:: 

............................

بصى  هو عموما الحب عاطفة سامية جدا و ليها اشكال مختلفة بتختلف على حسب نوع العلاقة نفسها. 

لو هنتكلم عن الحب بين الرجل و المرأة فى وجهة نظري امممم.......

هو شعور  بيتولد لما بيكون فيه نوع من التفاهم بين شخصين...اهتمام  ، تقارب فى الأفكار و الأسلوب و الظروف..راحه نفسية و اندماج مع شخص معين...يعنى ممكن تقولى توافق من كل النواحى 

وافتكر  كل ده مش  هيظهر غير لما يكون فى احترام و صدق وثقه و أمان و احتواء متبادل ..ده بيكون الإطار اللى بيحافظ على العاطفة دى  افتكر ويقيمها .
و على حجم قوة و كبر العاطفة دى بيكون التسامح وبعض التنازلات و كل ما الإطار يقوى كل ما الحب ده بيستمر اكتر و التمسك يزيد. 

يعنى ممكن تقولى ان الحب فى تفكيرى عامل بظبط زى اللوحه الجميلة و طريقة تقديرنا و تعاملنا معاها والحفاظ عليها.

و ده طبعا حسب مفهومى المحدود عن الموضوع ويارب اكون عرفت اوصله  . :2: 

.................

دعاء انتى بجد نورتينى و سؤالك كان جميل و رغم انه سؤال واحد بس فى جون يعنى ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل على حضورك
لكِ منى عميق حبى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا مصراويه منورة كرسى التعارف 
> متابعه ان شاء الله 
> وان امكن لى عوده لسؤال 
> ويارب تستمتعى بفتره التعارف الجميله دى 
> تقبلى تحياتى


و عليكم السلام...
ام البنات

 حضرتك اللى حقيقى نورتينى بتواجدك الرائع و الراقى ديما 
وفعلا سعدت جدا بترحيبك و بوجود اسم حضرتك فى الموضوع :f: 
متشكره اوى على متابعتك وانا مستمتعه بالموضوع لانه اتاح لى فرصة انى اتعرف على اجمل الاشخاص فى المنتدى


فى انتظارك ان شاء الله 
دمتِ بكل خير 
تقبلى منى كل الحب و التقدير
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> تابعت بإهتمام ذلك الحديث الجميل مع الرائعة Masrawya....
> تحياتي وتقديري للأخت الفاضلة Masrawya متمنياً دوام التقدم والنجاح ..
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


السلام عليكم...

استاذ Dragon Shadow

متشكره اوى على كلامك  و على حضورك 
تسلم على متابعتك للموضوع وجود حضرتك ده اسعدنى جدا. 

دمت بكل خير
لك منى كل التحية و التقدير
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> الاخت العزيزة مصراوية 
> حديثك شيق وممتع بجد 
> 
> واحب اسألك لمل بتحسي انك متضايقة بتعملي ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اهلا بيكى مصراوية جدا  :f: 

مصراوية اللى انا و هى بنتلخبط فى بعض  :4: 
سارة ميرسى اوى على حضورك و على كلامك يا قمر و الحمد لله انك انبسطي من الموضوع .




> واحب اسألك لمل بتحسي انك متضايقة بتعملي ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لما بحس انى مضايقة امممممم.....بعمل بالظبط زى التوقيع بتاعك ده يا سارة :l2: .

يعنى بحاول ابعد  شوية عن اى شئ و بقلل الكلام او التواجد لغاية ما فترة الضيق دى تخلص و أشوف سببه ايه و ساعات بتكلم مع الأشخاص المقربين منى أهلي او اصدقائى يفكروا معايا و احاول اخرج من الحالة دى  لان في الطبيعي مش بحب الانعزال :Play Ball: 

مصراوية جدا نورتينى يا جميل
لكِ منى خالص التحيه
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

الجميلة خلقا وروحا مصراوية
بصي يا ستي بقي انا مش جيت متأخرة ولا حاجة
اوعي تفكري اني ممكن اتأخر في المشاركة في الموضوع ده
لكن الله يسامحه الكمبيوتر واللي بيعمله فيا
كل ما اشارك واعمل رد وشوية اسئلة تمام
وكمان ايه انسق الرد يقوم البيه الكمبيوتر فاصل
تقريبا كده هو استقصاد يا مصراوية
وامبارح باليل كنت بقول لبوكي اني اصلا فقدت الامل اشارك في الموضوع ده
اه والله يا مصراوية دي الحقيقة
وانا مش احرم بقي واحاول اشارك من الجهاز التاني
لا كل مرة اكون علي الابتوب وبعد ما اقرأ شوية ردودك
اكسل انقل علي الجهاز التاني واعمل المشاركة من هنا
بس قولت ابداا وكلا وبتاتا البتة
لازم علي الاقل ارحب بيكي يا قمراية
واقولك بجد انا سعيدة بالتعرف علي شخصيتك الجميلة
واسلوبك الراقي والبسيط في الردود
اللي قربنا منك اكتر
وخلاني اتعرف علي انسانة جميلة الروح والقلب
ربنا يديم عليكي روحك الجميلة
ويحبب فيكي خلقه يا قمر
وطبعا انا خايفة الكمبيوتر يفصل برضه
ربنا يستر والحق ابعت الرد
عشان كده هارحمك بقي من الاسئلة
وكفاية عليا استمتع بردودك العذبة
دمتِ كما انتِ رقيقة ... جميلة... نقية




اقولك سر
انا بعت الرد من غير تنسيق
وبعدين عدلته

----------


## قلب مصر

Masrawya الرقيقة  :f: 
تابعت باهتمام اجاباتك الرائعة على كرسي التعارف
وتعرفت من خلالها على جوانب مضيئة ومشرقة في شخصية مصراوية وطريقة تفكيرها
سعيدة جدا أنى عرفتك أكتر من خلال إجاباتك الراقية
وبحب أسمك قوي  ::  ، معنديش اسئلة دلوقتي  ، لكن مستمتعة قوي بكل الأسئلة وإجاباتها 
وبرحب جدا بوجودك الجميل على كرسي التعارف
 ::

----------


## Masrawya

ميييرررااااا
 :209: 

اهلا بيكى يا دكتور تانى
نورتى نورتى :Love: 




> ما شاء الله يا انجى حديثك سلس وبسيط وميزهقش اللى بيقرا ابدا ...ربنا يكرمك يارب


ربنا يخليكى يا جميل على ذوقك و على دعوتك الجميلة و يكرمنا ربنا وإياكم ان شاء الله .




> عارفة يا انجى انا من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يقول على طول انتى صاحبتى وحبيبيتى او مش من النوع اللى بيبعير دايما عن حبه بصحوبية ناس غير فى التعاملات يعنى من خلات التعامل مع الناس هيبان ان كانوا عزاز عليا ولالا
> 
> يمكن انا متكلمتش معاكى كتير ومكنش فيه حوارات كتير بينا وبين بعض بس بجد انا حسيت كانى اعرفك من زمان وحسيتك قريبة منى اوى وكنت ببقى مبسوطة اما بننجمع فى روم مع ايمان وسارة بجد ببقى مبسوطة وانا معاكم وبحس اننا كلنا اخوات وخايفين على بعض وبنحب بعض


انا والله ما لاقيه كلام بعد اللى قولتيه ده و حقيقى انا سعيدة بمعرفتك اوى ومن كلامى معاكى  حسيت اد ايه انتى حد جميل .. بسيطه و صريحه فى تعاملاتك و الشخص اللى لازم يتحب من اول تعامل.... و فعلا يا ميرا انتى إنسانه عزيزة عليا فوق ما تتخيلى... :f: 




> ندخل بقى ع الاسئلة


يلا بينا رغم انى محتاجه راحة بعد المشهد المؤثر ده..... :Girl (6): 





> 1-حلم طفولتك وحلم مراهقتك وحلم شيخوختك؟


حلم طفولتى على حسب مانا فاكره.... :l2: 

كان طبعا مقتصر على اللعب و الخروج والفسح على مساحة العالم بتاع الطفل الطبيعي ....
يعنى كنت بحلم ان يكون عندى  عربية واخد العربية و امشى من البيت وأروح لأولاد عمى علشان العب هناك معهم  :Cool: .. بعدين لما جالى عجله بدءو هما اللى يجولى  :: 
بعدين كان حلمى انى أخلص المذكرة و الواجبات والمدرسة و أبقى فاضية طول اليوم زى الناس الكبيرة اللى مافيش وراهم حاجه دى :2: .

فترة المراهقة تقريبا كنت فى ابتدائي و اعدادى ....بداءت استوعب شوية ان الدنيا كلها مش لعب و بداءت تظهر تطلعات تانية و حلمى ياخد اشكال تانية انى ادخل الجامعة زى اختى و يكون عندى اوضتى و مكتبى مش أذاكر بره على تربيزة الصاله ::uff:: ...و ادخل كلية الأعلام و أكون مذيعة و امسك شنطة صغيرة و كتابين مش شنطه سفر مليانه كل المواد :Glad:  
بعد كده بداء حلمى فعلا يتجه  للجامعة و ازاى اختار المجال اللي انا عوزاه .

حلم الشيخوخه اممممم....اللى هى مرحلة ما بعد العشرين تقصدى هههههههههههه.... هو  هيكون انى ادخل الجنه اكيد يا ميرا الاحلام كده هتكون خلصت. :Girl (13): 

لا بصى الاحلام فى المرحلة دى اعتقد هتترتب على اللى فات من عمري و على مدى خبرتي....يعنى انا دلوقتى افتكر ان حلم الشيخوخة بالنسبة لى هيكون انى اكون و صلت لدرجة من  السلام الزهنى و الفكري اللى يخليني استمتع بحياتي بعد كده فى الفتره دى  و يكون حوليا الجو و الناس اللى هما خلاصة التجارب اللى مريت بيها و اكون سعيدة فى و سطهم .




> 2-اسرار انجى بتبقى لانجى بس ولا ممكن تشارك بها شخص او مكان ؟؟ ولا بتشاكرى مكان ايه هو المكان


لأ اسرارى مش بتخرج بره بيتنا ...الحمد لله عندى اخواتى اكبر منى و اى شئ يخصني هما أول و اقرب ناس أتقبل منهم النصيحة .. بعد اهلى درجة الثقة بتتغر حتى لأقرب صديقة ليا مهما كانت النصيحة مش هتكون ذي امى و اختى و اخويا وده اتعودت عليه من صغرى





> 3-ياترى انجى بتحب تقعد لوحدها اكتر ولا تقعد حوالياها الناس اكتر؟؟


هو بيكون حسب الحالة النفسية يا ميرا يعنى أوقات بحس ان فعلا مش لقيانى و محتاجه اقعد لوحدى لما اكون مضايقة من شئ او بفكر فى حاجه معينة... بس فى العادى مش بحب العزلة بحب يكون حواليا الأشخاص المقربين ليا.




> 4--بييجى وقت على الانسان ويقول انا لازم اتغير ياترى جه عليكى الوقت ده وكان ايه السبب اللى خلاكى تقولى كده؟؟


اكيد  مع كل تعامل جديد و مكان و أشخاص جديدة عليا بتتغير مفاهيمي ( مش مبادئي) ونظرتي للأمور و بحس انها فعلا  محدودة ولازم تتغير و تنضج..... مثلا انى اغير طريقتى فى سرعة حكمى على الناس سواء بالطيب او السيئ وان المواقف بتبين اوى طبيعة الشخص من غير اى كلام لان فى اشخاص بترسم لنفسها جانب من المثالية و وقت الجد بتكون غير كده تماما. :Thumbdown: 

وحاجات كتير تانية طبعا خلتنى احاول اغير انجى بطريقتها الطفوليه و ان يكون فى حذر اكتر و بعد نظر اكتر للأشياء على قد ما اقدر.





> 5-سؤال صعب شوية وانا عارفة انه محير بس مينفعش تراوغى فيه ولا تقولى كتير عاوزة اجابة واضحة وصريحة 
> مين اول الناس اما دخلتى هنا فى المنتدى قولتى ده نفس دماغ انجى ومين من الناس لما اتعرفتى عليهم قولتى دى تشبهنى ومين من الناس قولتى ده فيه نفس صفات انجى اللى انتى نفسك تغيريها 
> 
> انا عارفة انه سؤال صعب ورخم بس انا قولت معدييش بالساهل ههههههههه


بصى هاحاول مراوغش هههههههه

عموما هو اصلا نفس دماغى يعنى تشبهنى يعنى فيها نفس الصفات اللى عوزة اغيرها كلهم واحد تقريبا ::mm:: 

و ده لقيته اوى فى اتنين قابلتهم فى المنتدى هنا و اتكلمت معاهم سارة و نشوى . :2: 





> نورتى يا قمر الكرسى وربنا يارب يكرمك ويحقللك كل اللى بتتمنيه


ايه ده انا خلصت مش منكن ::no2:: 
فاكره لما قلت لك تعالى تانى
انتى كده وقتك خلص اياكِ تيجى تانى :3: 

ميرا بجد انا مبسوطه باسئلتك اوى و بجد خلتينى افكر فى حاجات مكنتش على بالى خصوصا موضوع الشيخوخه ده عمرى ما فكرت فيه و تخيلت فعلا المرحله دى علشان اشوف الحلم ممكن يكون  ايه.

ميرسى يا جميل على حضورك و على أسئلتك اللى ذى السكر.
لكِ منى عميق حبي
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> *اس اس
> السلام عليكم
> طب اس اس
> السلام عليكم
> 
> مين هنا تحت دائرة الضوء؟
> 
> أهلا بيكي يا مصراوية منورة الكرسى
> 
> ...


حماااادوووو
 :4:  :4:  :4: 

و عليكم السلام 
اهلا اهلا اهلا

نورت الكرسى يا حمادو وميرسى  اوى على حضورك و الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك ويارب اكون ضيفه خفيفة فعلا.

و شكرا على الحفله الجميله يا فندم .....
وعلى فكره انا بوكى لسه مش حسبتنى على الموضوع ده يعنى اى دونت هاف انى مونى متلاقيش  حاليا عدى اخر الموضوع . :l2: 


حمادو حقيقى مشاركتك دى اسعدتنى جدا
وأنا فى انتظار عودتك ان شاء الله
و تيييك يوور تايم 

تحياتى لك.
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> الزهره الرقيقة مصراويه
> 
> اهلا بكِ على كرسى التعارف أزداد نورا من تواجدك
> 
> الرائع وكلماتك التى تكسوها لمحات الجمال والدلال
> 
> تحيتى بعبق زهر الياسمين لوجودك الشيق الطيب وانا لكِ متابعه
> 
> بكل شغف لأتعرف عن قرب على شخصيه محببه الى نفسى
> ...


السلام عليكم...
قيثارة  :Aaaaa33: 

حضرتك نورتينى بجد و مش عارفه أقولك اد أيه كنت مبسوطة لما شوفت اسمك و مشاركتك .

ربنا يخليكى على كلامك الجميل و ذوقك  و حقيقي حضرتك اسعدتينى بتواجدك و متابعتك للموضوع. :f: 

دمتِ بكل خير 
لكِ خالص تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الجااامح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

أختي الفاضلة / مصراوية ..

كنت جايب لك أسئلة كثيرة ولكن خففت هذه المره ..

1- كيف تُشعرين من حولك بانكِ موجودة ..؟
2- ترفضنا قلوبهم ، يغادروننا بإرادتهم ، فنعود لهم رغما عنا ، فبما تُفسرين عودتنا ..؟
3- فراق مكرهة عليه ... كيف ستواجهينه ..؟
4- كيف نقـصّ جـذور الحب من الأعمــاق .. ؟
5- هل تسيرين خلف الإحساس .. لتبقين بدائرة ِ الحقيقة ..!
6- كيف نفرق بين حلم نتبع تحقيقه .. ووهم نتجنب السقوط ببراثنه
وضياع العمر بسرابه ..؟
7- ماذا تقولين لـقـلـب تمزق بين مــد و جــزر ..؟
8- يقال أن العين مرآة القلب ..  فهل يرى الأخر تواجده في حياتك من خلال عينيكِ ؟

9- بماذا تفسرين الغيره على شخص لا تربطكِ به أي علاقه سوى بعض الحروف ..؟
10- الآن قلم وورقــه .. ماذا ستكتبين فيها ..؟ مع العلــم لن يرى هذه الورقـة سواكِ
كلمتين إلى ثلاث كلمات فقط ..

أخيراً، لو خيرتي باختيار أربعة أشخاص من أعضاء أبناء مصر .. من ستختارين ..؟ وماذا ستقولين لهم ..؟

أرجو ان تكون أسئلتي خفيفة ..



دمتي بخير ..

----------


## Masrawya

> كويس أني لحقتك مصراوية علي الكرسي
> يمكن مقدرش أسأل
> هحاول أقرأ الصفحات وأسأل لو لحقت 
> إن شاء الله


السلام عليكم...
ابن البلد 

اهلا بيك يا فندم..و حمد لله على السلامة 
شكرا جدا على تواجدك و حضورك

وانا فى انتظار اسئلتك فى اى وقت لانى اكيد مقدره مشغالك
شكرا على مرورك 

تحياتى لك.
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> اهلا مصراويه منورة كرسى التعارف *



وعليكم السلام....

اهلا اهلا  حضرتك اللى نورتنى يا فندم
 :Wai:  :Wai:  :Wai: 





> *يارب تكونى سعيده زى ماحنا كلنا سعداء بوجودك معانا 
> 
> وبدون اى مجامله انتى مكسب للمنتدى وردودك ومواضيعك الرائعه خير دليل على ذلك*



ربنا يخليك  يا محمود على كلامك و ذوقك وانا  سعيدة جدا طبعا بالموضوع عشان اتاح لى فرصة انى أتعرف على ناس كتير جميلة و مميزة فى المنتدى ، و بجد مش عارفه اذا كنت استحق الكلام ده ولا لأ بس فعلا اتمنى اكون اديت صورة ولو بسيطه كويسة للمكان ده. :f: 




> *ندخل بقى على الاسئله 
> *



ماشى يلا على الاسئلة.... :Play Ball: 






> *
> 1/  لكل انسان نقط ضعف ازاى بتتعاملى معاها وياترى نجحت فى تعاملك ومعالجه نقاط ضعفك ؟
> *



بتعامل معاها أولا فى أنها متظهرش للناس او لبعض الأشخاص قدر استطاعتي   و ساعات بتجاهلها  و أتعامل طبيعيي لان مهما كان فهي جزء من شخصيتي.... وللأسف منجحتش أوى انى أعالج كل نقاط ضعفي بس بحاول ديما أنى أسيطر عليها  رغم ان أوقات كتيرالأمور بتفلت منى  ::sorry:: .




> *
> 2/ ايه اهم الموضوعات اللى بتجذب انتباهك فى المنتدى ؟
> *



حاجات كتير بتجذب انتباهي يعنى موضوعات قاعة المناقشات اول شيئ و الموضوعات  الاجتماعية بشكل عام ....وموضوعات القاعة العلمية  بتشدنى اوى، حول العالم و المرأة ، الديكور....و كتير تانى





> *
> 3/ هل كنتى تتمنى تكونى شخصيه اخرى غير شخصيه مصراويه الحاليه ؟
> *



لأ خالص يعنى مافيش شخص قابلته  خلانى احس انى نفسى اكون مكانه...لان كل انسان فيه جونب حلوه و جونب تانيه سيئة...ولو أتمنيت اكون شخص معين علشان مميزاته ممكن تكون عيوبي ارحم من عيوبه ... بس هو ممكن يكون فى صفات احب انى  اكتسبها وأتعلمها و تكون فى شخصيتي لو تتناسب معايا .




> *
> كده كفايه علشان ما اطولش عليكى 
> 
> واتمنى تكونى بخير دايما 
> 
> وبالتوفيق دائما يامصراويه 
> 
> 
> 
> والف شكر لبوكى على الاستضافه الجميله*



محمود  حضورك داسعدنى جدا و أسئلتك كانت فعلا جميلة
و ميرسى على كلامك والله مش عارفه أقولك ايه. ::$: 


دمت بكل خير
تحياتى لك.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الغالية مصراوية
> 
> طبعاً لازم نرحب بك في البداية و مقدمة للى جاى "أنا عارف أنهم هروكى أسئلة و ربنا يقويك علينا



وعليكم السلام 
اهلا بيك استاذ كيميائي 
 :f:   :f: 

الكرسى نور بحضرتك طبعا يا فندم  و بعتذر جدا على التأخير فى الرد بسبب ظروف امتحاناتي ..... و شكرا اوى على ترحيبك و وجودك  الرائع يا أستاذ كيمائي   ...و فعلا انا مبسوطة أوى بكل الأسئلة و مستمتعه جدا وأنا بجاوب عليها  :l2: 




> هو سؤال إفتراضي
> 
> لو إمبارح جه تانى
> 
> فما هو الذى ستأخذيه منه و ماذا ستتركين؟



لو امبارح رجع تانى اممممممممممممممم
هاخد منه كل حاجه فرحتنى و كل وقت قضيته مع الاشخاص اللى بحبهم ....أيام المدرسة و الجامعة والناس اللى قضيت معاهم اجمل ايام حياتى و ذكريتنا مع بعض و الاوتجراف و البوم الصور بتاعنا........ و هاحتفظ بصاحيتى اللى اتعرفت عليها من ابتدائي  و قضت معايا  4  سنين وكان نفسى تفضل معايا وقت اكتر ......وهاخد انتمتى اللى اتقابلنا بعد كده و أصبحت اقرب شخص ليا و بتشاركنى كل شيئ....هاخد الأيام اللى عشتها فى أسكندرية .. هاخد بيت جدتى  اللى كنا ديما نتجمع فيه انا واهلى ...حاجات كتير أوى هاخدها معايا.

و هاسيب الوقت اللى فقدت فيه اى شخص عزيز عليا....وقت مرض جدتنى ، هترك الأشخاص اللى محترموش ثقتى....هسيب كل اللحظات و المواقف اللى اتسببت لى فى اى نوع من الحزن او عدم الثقة .





> و يا ترى حلم بكرة إيه هو؟؟؟؟؟؟


حلم بكرة اولا فى انى اخلص دراستى اللى بدأتها....بعدين  انسان كويس و بيت و أسرة مستقرة ....وانى اقدر اثبت نفسى اكتر فى مجال شغلى بالصورة اللى اكون راضيه عانها .
........................................


أستاذ كيميائي بجد أسئلت حضرتك اسعدتنى لأبعد مدى 
الف شكر لتواجدك الجميل. 

دمت بكل خير
تحياتى و تقديرى 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## emerald

[frame="2 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اسفة على التأخير ..
بس عندي 5 اسئلة .. حابة اسألك هي ..
بإمكانك انك تحذفي اي سؤال منها .. ^-^

اول سؤال ..

ماهو الحد الفاصل بين أنوثة المرأة وطفولتها ؟؟ (( من وجهة نظرك )) .


ثاني سؤال ..

شعاع من نور سألتك سؤال .. وحابة اخصصه .. من بعد اذنكم ..
ماهي اجمل صفة و اسوء صفة عند الرجل والمرأة ..؟؟ (( ممكن نقول مزايا وعيوب ))


ثالث سؤال ..

يقال ان ضرب الحبيب زي اكل الزبيب .. فهل جرح الحبيب زي اكل الزبيب ؟؟


رابع سؤال ..

ماهي اجمل المراحل الدراسية لكِ ؟؟ واذا امكن (( لماذا ))


خامس سؤال ..

ماهي احسن الايموشن الي موجودة في المنتدى ؟؟


وسامحيني على الاطالة ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

 :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربنا معاكي يا مصراية عارفة طبعا مزنوقة من الكرسي و من الإمتحانت ربنا يعينك

علشان كده يا قمر هنمد لك الكرسي كام يوم كمان علشان تلحقي ربنا يعينك  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  بركاته
> 
> مصراوية العزيزة
> 
> تواجد يتسم بالرقى و خفة الظل
> 
> بسيطة فى اناقة و دبلوماسية لبقة
> 
> اهلا و سهلا بيكى يا مصراوية



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا اهلا اهلا بيك أستاذ ليدر
و بالزيارة المفاجئة المتوقعة  :: 
نورت كرسى التعارف و ساحة الانتقام يا فندم.....وميرسى اوى على ذوقك ربنا يخليك. :f: 



> اعتبر ان الصورة الرمزية و الاسم الحركى و التوقيع كتابة كان او رمزا او صورة تشكل اضلاع مثلث
> 
> يسلط الضوء بطريقة اخرى على جانب او جوانب من الشخصية او حالة مزاجية يعيشها الواحد منا
> 
> و قد يكون لكل منها مدلول او يكون لجميعها نفس المدلول , و فى حالات اخرى قد يقصد بها مدلولا
> 
> غير ما نحياه كنوع من الغموض او المزاح مع النفس ,,
> 
> ترى ما سر اختيار مصراوية  للصورة الرمزية و الاسم الحركى و التوقيع  ؟



زى حضرتك ما قلت ... أوقات بيعبر فعلا عن حالة او فكره معينة....  أقوال قابلتها و اقتنعت و حسيت بيها او عجبنى المعنى... أو جمله انا كتبتها من موقف ما حصلي ......الصورة الرمزية نفس الشيئ ممكن تكون بتعبر عن حالة او أدخلت فى نفسى شعور معين...و ممكن تكون مجرد صورة أعجبت بيها مش اكتر.

اما باءه بالنسبة للاسم الحركي اللى هو مصراوية فده جه بالصدفة البحتة اول دخولى المنتدى  يعنى ملوش اى مدلول خالص..... و رغم انى فكرت كتير اوى انى أغيره بس بحس انه ارتبط بيه خلاص و لو غيرته هكون حد تانى معرفوش. :Girl (12): 




> عندما كانت المرأة ملتزمة بيتها و لا تعرف شيئا مما يدور فى العالم حولها فقط مجرد انسانة تعرف ربها
> 
> و بعض علوم دينها , فى هذا الوقت و على مدار مئات السنين - اذا اعتبرنا ان بعثة نبينا الكريم صلى الله
> 
> عليه و سلم  بداية لدراسة هذا الامر - نجحت المرأة المسلمة (الجاهلة بمقاييس عالمنا الحالية )
> 
> فى تربية اعظم الرجال فى تاريخ البشرية ,
> 
> ان نجاح تلك المرأة التى يقال انها كانت جاهلة و مغلوبة على امرها ...... الخ كان نجاحا باهرا أثرى
> ...




افتكر يا استاذ ليدر صعب نقارن بين الاتنين....بمعنى اننا هنقارن بين ظرفين مختلفين تماما..... وكل وقت له مفاهيمة المحاطه به و ظروفه الخاصة و الأهداف كمان كانت مختلفة....وده أثرعلى المجتمع بصوره كاملة.

فى فترات المجتمع كان منغلق على مفاهيم و ظروف وأهداف محدده الكل عاوز يوصل لها  و مقتصر على بعض الأشياء زى مثلا نشر الدين او فترة الاحتلال و محاربة الاستعمار...كان فيه تركيز اكتر على الأشياء دى و كله كان بيعمل على تحقيقها و ده خلق عظماء فى مجالات متعددة.

نفس الفكره مطبقه على المرأة هى كمان كان أمامها الهدف الواحد هو تربية جيل قوى و قادر على تحقيقه و كل التعاليم موجهه له مافيش اى ثقافات جديدة مختلفة اخرى....

غير دلوقتى تماما دخلت مفاهيم جديدة غريبة وانفتاح العالم بصورة واسعة لدرجة أننا مش قادرين نستوعب الفرق الشاسع بين التعاليم و الثقافة اللى طول عمرنا طالعين عليها و التيارات الجديدة...اصبح اى شيء جديد علينا بالنسبة لينا تطور و تحضر سواء يتفق معانا او لأ....و أصبنا بحاله من التخبط و اللخبطه و ضاع الهدف الواحد و اصبح كل واحد له هدف فردى مستقل لنفسه...

و طبعا المرأة كمان دخلت عليها مفاهيم حرية المرأة و خروجها للعمل وطموحها وتحقيق ذاتها و مع كل نجاح الطموح يزيد و فكرة الاستقلال تزيد و بعدت عن البيت و الأسرة  هدفها الاساسى و بما ان هى أساس التربية فهى أتأثرت و أثرت.....و باءه فيه نوع من تشتيت.

و بالنسبة للمقوله فأنا متقفه معاها بعض الشيء لانها سبب ...و هو مكنش جهل اد ما هو طبيعة ظروف الوقت نفسه اللى كانت بتفرض نفسها..و ضعفنا كأمه كمان دلوقتى و عدم  فهمنا و تعاملنا مع المفاهيم الجديدة اللي بتتواجد فى العالم من حولينا لحركته المستمرة .





> قال حكيم : إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلاً فأغضبه , فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته 
> 
> هل لمصراوية نهجا خاصا فى اختيار صديقاتها و كيف تميز الطيب منهم و 
> 
> متى تقرر ان تكون احداهن متنفس الروح و الملاذ الآمن ؟




هو مافيش مقياس معين او زى حضرتك ما بتقول منهج معين و صفات انا حطاها و اللي يوافق الصفات دى تكون صديقة لى او لأ.....هو وقت ما بتقابل حد  بيكون فى أطار التعامل الأول ولا منه ثقه ولا نفور....وقت ما بيحصل نوع من الالفه و اتفاق فى التفكير و الأسلوب و طريقة التعامل بيبداء يكون فيه قرب شوية  ....و بعد كده بيكون  المواقف اللى بتظهر الشخص و تميزه  و بتبداء الشخصية توضح صفاتها اكتر....و بتبداء الصداقة و مع الوقت يا بتكبر و تتعمق يا بتتحدد..

امتى بقرر انها تقرب امممم...هو من المشاركه لما هى تشاركنى فى حياتى و انا كمان بتبدأ تكون حد مهم عندى او ذي ما وصفت متنفس الروح  خصوصا لما الاقى مشاركتها صادقة  فعلا معايا ولا بتجاملنى ولا تأذينى... سوية و صريحة  ، وكده بتكون اصبحت صديقة ليا مش مجرد صاحبه.




> قيل فى الشعر
> 
> *إذا اعتاد الفتى خوض المنايا فأهون ما يمر به الوحول* 
> 
> فهل يعرف اليأس طريق الى قلب مصراوية ام ان نبراسها لا ينطفئ و متى تستشعر مصراوية الياس و متى
> 
> تصر على بقاء نبراسها مضيئا و ما الدافع لذلك ؟



اكيد يا أستاذ ليدر مافيش إنسان فولاذي.... اليأس و الخوف و القلق كلها حالات إنسانية طبيعية جدا افتكر وإلا معاني زى الطموح و الصبر و النجاح  مش بقى ليها وجود... بشعر باليأس  ممكن من محاولات فاشلة ورا بعض لما أتخذل فى اى شيئ...لما بحس انى كتير بقيم الأمور غلط او معنديش القدرة انى أميز .....اللى بيخلينى أصر على الاستمرار انى عندى قناعه انى لسه فى أوائل مراحل الحياة مواقف كتير بتمر عليا لأول مره معنديش الخبرة الكافية اللى تخلى اول محاوله تصيب معايا و تحقق لى هدفي مهما كان ولو يئست و توقفت من اول خبطه عمري ما هتعلم شيء ولا هاحقق لنفسي شيء....و الدافع هيكون الهدف او السبب اللى بحاول أحققه و بكرر المحاولات علشان احصل عليه.




> قيل فى الشعر
> 
> *رأيت الغنى عند الأراذل محنةً على الناس مثل الفقر عندالأفاضلِ* 
> 
> هل عايشت مصراوية ما يعنيه الشاعر و ماذا كان القرار و لماذا ؟



اممممممممم على حسب فهمى لمعنى البيت... ان النوع ده من الناس او الصوره دى اصبحت موجوده فعلا حولينا و قابلناها على اختلاف اشكالها .... القوة بجهل وهمجيه و الفضيلة و الحق مع الضعف و عدم القدرة على اثباتهم ......و اكيد قابلته و القرار فى الوقت ده  بيختلف على حسب...  يعنى مع الأراذل او الهمجية فأنت هتبعد و تتجنب لانك بسهولة ممكن تضع نفسك فى وضع غير لائق لنفسك زى بالظبط المقوله اللى بتقول لا تجادل سفيها لانه يؤذيك...و مع الفضيلة على قد ما تقدر بتقدرها و بتتعلم منها.




> أطلت عليكى يا مصراوية و ارجو الا اكون قد ارهقتك و الا فستكون لى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى



ارهقتنى يا استاذ ليييدر  كلاااااا و كلاااا ثم كلااااا
اللى ارهقنى انى مكنتش عارفه معنى نبراسها الحكيكة   :: 
و كانت حصه لغه عربية روعة

استاذ ليدر بجد مش عارفه أقولك أيه الاسئله كانت حقيقي جميلة  يارب أكون قدرت أرد بالصورة المناسبة لها و تعذر مفاهيمي البسيطة.

وجود حضرتك فعلا اسعدنى جدا
لك خالص التحية و التقدير.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...





> يا مساء الانوار ... و منورة الكرسي يا إنجي


اميييرة

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

صباح النور و الجمال يا قمر
الكرسى نور بيكى يا جميل 
 :Hug2: 




> *حبيت أقول أسمك لأني بحس ان الاسم الخاص بيعمل تقارب أكتر بين الناس ..**خصوصا أنها يمكن اول مرة اتعرف عليكي عن قرب في المنتدي* 
> 
> *أنا شوفت الموضوع أول يوم نزل فيه...و قولت هامخمخ و أرجعلها*
> *النهاردة بقي ماشاء الله لقيت الموضوع في الصفحة الرابعة و انا لسة بمخمخ *



والله يا اميرة انا مبسوطة اوى بمداخلتك دى لانى  كان نفسى اتعرف عليكى من زمان   و حقيقى فرصة جميلة و انا سعيدة بيها اوى فعلا. :f: 

و الحمد لله نى لحقتك قبل ما تكلمى مخمخه  :4: 





> *هسأل في الخفيف التزاما مني بقرارات الامم المتحدة*



الكلمة دى مبقتش تمشى معايا  على فكرة كل حد يقول خفيف بعد كده  بتصدم  ::uff:: 




> *1- يا تري تفتكري أول مرة أتعاملتي فيها مع الكمبيوتر ؟؟ طيب و الانترنت؟؟. أحكيلنا كده كانت الدنيا ماشية معاكي أزاي مع التكنولوجيا الجديدة دي ؟؟ و حاليا المساحة الي محتلينها من وقتك أد أيه ؟؟*



بصى انا تعاملى مع الكمبيوتر كان محدود جدا اللى هو مجرد  جيمس و اغانى و افلام حاجات بسيطة اوى وكان نادر لما استخدم الكبيوتر اصلا....بعدين بدأ تعاملي مع الانترنت كنت تقريبا فى اعدادى و بدأ فى المدرسة يقولونا اننا نحاول نتعامل مع الانترنت اننا نجيب منه مثلا معانى  كلمات و مفرداتها و  موضوعات مقال  علشان نبدأ نستخدمه.... وانا كنت حاسه انه هشتغل على النت  قمة التكنولوجيا باءه وانى بعمل عمل خطير. ::stpd:: 

فتحت صفحة الإكسبلورر......مش فاهمه حاجه  طبعا اروح فين و اكتب ايه و كانت شغلانه  و اتصل بصاحبتى و تقولى يابنتى اكتبى www و اسم السايت اقولها اكتب فين يعنى افتح  صفحة ورد اكتب فيها  :Girl (13):   ...و لما عرفت بقيت هى صافحتين اللى اعرفهم ال ام اس ان  و yahoo  واكتب اى حاجه فى مكان سيرش و افضل ادور لغاية ما ازهق بعدين اورح لأختي تجبلى الحاجات......بعد كده علمتنى شوية فيه اذاى ادخل سايت و افتح ايه و اعمل سيرش ازاى.

بدأ صحابي بعد كده  يقولولى على الياهوو علشان نبقى نتكلم عليه وانا كنت فاهمه ان الياهو ده هو الويب  سايت نفسه  و اقول ايوه عندى طبعا ده انا مش بفتح غيره  :Girl (12):  .. بعدين ايقنت ان فى حاجه امسها ماسنجر و طبعا كنت حاسه بقمة الجهل وقتها   :Poster Oops:  .....و اتعلمت عليه و بدأنا نتكلم و نبعت لبعض صور و فايلات  ومش قادرة اقولك على حالة  الذهول اللى كنت فيها انى بكلم ناس حقيقية على الكبيوتر.

كان كل تعاملى فى الحدود دى لغاية ما دخلت الكلية و بدأت اعمل سيرش على حاجات و ادخل على مكتبات علشان أجيب اى شيئ عن كاتب معين لما اجى اعمل بحث او حاجه و دكتور عندنا كانت عامله ويب سايت خاص بيها باءت تنزل عليها المحاضرات و تبعت اى اعلانات عليه و بدأت اتعامل بعد كده . :Smart: 

دلوقتى طبعا باءه واخد مساحه كبيرة اوى من الوقت اى شيئ بفكر فيه او بفكر اعمله بدخل اعمل سيرش و اشوف افكار و طرق مختلفة....بعض من اصدقائى سافرو و باءه هو المكان اللى بنتقابل فيه ، شغلى كان معظمه عليه ...ودراستى حاليا و المنتدى ...و باءه فعلا دلوقتى واخد حيز كبيره اوى من الحياة عموما لدرجة ان ماما بتفكر جديا  تلغى اشتراك الانترنت قريب او ترمى الجهاز. :2: 





> *2- لكل إنسان عينان واحدة يشوف بيها و التانية بينقض بيها ... لأن مش كل الي بنشوفه بيعجبنا .. يا تري لو عندك نقض لشخص هل شايفة في نفسك الاستعداد و القدرة أنك تواجهيه بنقضك؟؟ سؤالي يشمل أعضاء المنتدي*



هو اصلا انا مش الشخص اللى بينقض  كتير ولو حصل الموضوع ده بيعتمد على حسب أهمية  الشخص نفسه بالنسبة لى سواء أعضاء المنتدى اللى اعرفهم او الأشخاص الموجودين فى حياتى بصفه عامة.. يعنى لو الشخص ده قريب منى وعارفة انه هيتقبل منى النقض و هيتفهم القصد منه أكيد هقول و هلفت نظره لأكن لو مافيش بيننا اى تعامل لأ مش بوجه له اى نقض.





> عندما تتحكم عواطف المرأة فيها يذهب التعقل للمقعد الخلفي" هل حدث وتركتي التحكم لعواطفك فهجرك التعقل ؟؟؟


هو انتى تعرفينى قبل كده ولا ايه    ::  
هو بصى  فى العادى العقل ديما بيحب الكراسى الخلفيه مريحه اكتر  تقريبا  ::$: 


ايوه اكيد حصل  مواقف كده   ....اوقات فعلا اول تصرف  بتكون عواطفى  متحكمة اوى و بتاخد الحيز الكبير... بعدين بيجى التفكير و التعقل مش بيهجرنى تمام  بس  بيتأخر ممكن شوية.... كتير اوقات بس بيجى المهم فى الاخر. :l2: 





> *مش عايزة أثقل عليكي ... بس بجد انا حسيت من الموضوع أنك حد جميل أوي * 
> 
> *خالص* *تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بكل الخير*



اميرة متقلتيش عليا خالص
 ده انا سعيدة بيكى جدا و بجد فرحت بمشاركتك دى اوى
وميرسى على كلامك الجميل و حقيقى فرصة جميلة انى اتعرف عليكى.

تحياتى لكِ
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## haithamhasanen

يارب تكونى بخير يا مصراوية بس انا عايز اتعرف على الشخصية الجالسة على كرسى التعارف من حيث سمات شخصيتها

----------


## Masrawya

> *
> عـــــــــــدنــــــــــــا و العـــــــــــــــــــــود أحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
> 
> طبعاً رفقاً بالقوارير أنا هدخل في الأسئلة على طول....
> **
> *


سااااااااارة 
 :201:  :201:  :201: 

اهلا اهلا بيكى يا جميل نورتى تانى انتى و  أحمد   :f: 

طبعا بعتذر على التأخير فى الرد نؤسف جدا يا فندم.
و كمان انتى متتكلميش على القاروره نوهاااائى  اومال لو مكنتش موصياكى يا هانم  ::'(: 


يلا باءه على الاسئلة...... :Icecream: 





> *
> يا ترى إيه هي أكتر الصفات الإنسانية اللي بتحبها إنجي أو اللي ممكن تشدها في الشخص؟؟؟..و العكس إيه أكتر صفة إنسانية بتكرهها إنجي و ممكن تتسبب في نفورها من الشخص؟؟
> **
> *



صفات ممكن تشدنى  مثلا زى .... الصراحه و الثقه  وانه يكون شخص  عارف مسؤولياته ايه ....واالصفات اللى ممكن تخلينى ابعد..... لماا حس انه بياخد جانب من المثالية فى نفسه او اشعر فى التصرفات بالكذب او التصنع.....اوالتناقض .





> *
> _من وجهة نظر المقربين لكِ يا إنجي...إيه هي أجمل حاجة فيكِ...و العكس  
> الحاجة اللي مش بيحبوها فيكِ..* *
> *




ممكن اقولك الصفات اللى مش بيحبوها علشان ديما بيقولوهالى  ::   يعنى التسرع ، الاندفاع....التأثر الزيادة...التردد ....
اجمل حاجه باءه مش عارفه  بصراحه مش بيقولولى عليها تقريبا مافيش  :Girl (12): 






> *
> __في كلمة لأوسكار وايلد بيقول فيها"الشخص الحساس هو شخص يجبر الآخرين على التألم من أجله فقط لأن هناك من داس على قدمه"..
> لأي مدى بتتفقي مع الجملة دي...و مين من وجهة نظرك الإنسان الحساس...و إمتى بيتحول لشخص بيستنزف مشاعر و تعاطف الآخرين لأجله؟؟* *
> *



لأ بصى افتكر ان الإنسان الحساس ده  اللى  بيتأثر من اقل شيئ يا سارة... يعنى ممكن تصرفات تكون عادية لبعض الناس لكن تجرح مشاعره... بيتأثر بسهوله بمشاكل و ألم الناس مش نفسه بس...يعنى هو  شخص اقل شيء ممكن يجرحه و يزعله و اقل شيء برده ممكن يفرحه.

بيتحول لشخص بيستجلب عطف الآخرين  لما يبدأ يشتكى همه  و يوصف درجة حساسيته و مدى ألمه و يظهر ده  طول الوقت و يطلب تعاطف الناس معاه.... وافتكر الشخص اللى بيعمل كده انسان شاعر بعدم اهتمام  وفراغ نفسي من اللى حوليه و فاكر انه بكده بيكسب اهتمامهم ليه او ودهم .

فانا مش متفقه مع الجمله دى لأن ببساطه الإنسان  اللى مشاعره حساسة درجة حساسيته تمنعه انه يعمل كده هو بيداوى نفسه بنفسه ..وهو مش محتاج تعاطف الناس حواليه او انها تتألم من اجله هو بس محتاج مراعاة لمشاعره فى الكلام و التصرفات. 





> *
> ___ياترى يا إنجي بتشوفي قوتك في إيه؟؟؟و منين بتستمديها؟؟؟ * *
> *



بشوف قوتى فى انى عندى قدر من الصبر و قوة التحمل الحمد لله فى بعض المواقف و ده استمديته من المحيط اللى انا عايشة فيه عموما بابا و ماما الناس المقربه ليا. ::$: 





> *
> _تفتكري أنهي لحظة ممكن تأثر في الإنسان أكتر يا إنجي و ممكن تخليه يتغير...
> لحظة القوة و لا لحظة الضعف...على إختلاف أسبابهم...؟؟؟* *
> *



لحظة الضعف افتكر ....لان لحظة القوة هتزيده غروره فى نفسه اكتر ..... لكن الضعف هتأثر فيه هتألمه و تخليه يقف و يراجع نفسه و يشوف أخطائه فين و يحاول يتغير.





> *
> __"الرجل هو طفل كبير و قوة المرأة تكمن في قدرتها على إحتواء هذا الطفل"...الكلمة دي لأحمد خالد توفيق..
> إيه رأيك فيها؟؟؟* *
> *




اممممممم.....افتكر المقولة دى يا سارة ديما بنكررها على أساس ان عاطفة المرأة للرجل عموما بتكون قويا سواء أخته او أمه زوجته او بنته ديما بتكون مشاعرها له جامد و بتحتويه اكتر......

بس أنا عندى اقتناع بأن ربنا خلق الرجل و المرأة كل واحد محتاج احتواء التانى بصورة ما... و كل طرف له رغبات واحتياجات التانى بيكلمها مافيش طرف بياخد بس ... يمكن الرجل عاوز تفهم اكتر لصفاته كارجل....و تفهم ان  فى اى مرحلة له العالم بتاعه الخاص بيه و عاوز طريقة و أسلوب لاحتواء العالم ده زى مثلا احترام رجولته و تفهم تصرفاته و الثقة فيه تقديره ...و قوة المرأة بتكون  فى  التعامل مع العالم ده بصورة سليمة.... 

فأنا متفقه مع المقوله لان المرأة عندها فعلا القدرة على احتواء طبيعة الرجل.....بس مش انها تعامله كاطفل لانها هتكون علاقة غير سوية من وجهة نظرى.





> *
> _أبناء مصر كمجتمع...إيه سلبياته و إيجابياته من وجهة نظرك يا إنجي؟؟؟و كمنتدى؟؟؟* *
> *



 المنتدى بالنسبة لى مش بيمثل لى مجتمع بصورته اللى يكون فيها ايجابيات و سلبيات  بس هو اوقات بينقل لي صورة عن  افكار و معلومات عموما موجوده او منتشرة فى المجتمع ممكن اكون مش بقابلها  فى محيط حياتى ديما فابعرف كتير عن الاشياء اللى بتدور حواليا... و مافيش سلبيات محدده لان ببسطه انتى بتتقبلى مع مجرد كتابات و افكار بتبعدى عن السيئ  منها من وجهة نظرك.


اما كامنتدى... ايجابيته انى فى اشخاص بدأ تثقى فى آراءهم او مصدقيه المعلومة اللى بيقدموها...و فى نوع او مستوى من التفاهم و الاراء و الموضوعات و التنوع  اللى بتعجبنى و فعلا بستفيد منها و بحب طريقة المناقشة اللى بتكون موجوده بتخلينى حابه اشارك معاهم.

اما سلبياته بالنسبة لى  بتكون فى خلط استخدام المنتدى سواء اوقات استخدامه كانوع من مكان لتكوين العلاقات بس او نقل العلاقات الشخصية له  لان ده بيبان اوى فى صورة المنتدى العامة...او استعراض المعلومات و فرض الآراء يعنى  فجاءه تلاقى الاراء تضاربت وحصل نوع من المشاحنات خرجت بره اطار  الموضوع المفتوح أصلا...وده طبعا بيأثر على باقى المشاركات بيضيع جو الموضوع نفسه و بيأثر على الجو العام. ::sh:: 





> *
> _ قوليلي أول كلمة انكتبت في ذهنك لما قريتي الكلمات دي
> **
> *



أمان  البيت
حب  احتواء
أمومة  حنيه مش بتخلص
تيرمنولوجي   الدبلومسى مش فاهمه فيها حاجه  :Afro: 
حلم  نوم  :Girl (13): 
شخص قريب انتمنى 
شخص مفتقداه  ..............
صديق  مشاركة فى كل شيئ 
بيت  امان 
طموح  امل





> *
> _ الكلمات دي توجهيها لمين
> **
> *



كلمة حب  لشخص ابادله نفس الشعور 
كلمة عتاب  انسان اخد منى موقف من غير مواجهه
إعتذار لكل شخص ممكن اكون زعلته من غير قصد
نصيحة لما اكون قادرة اديها اكيد لأي شخص محتاجها
تنبيه لشخص عارفه انه هيتقبله منى
لوم لنفسى اوقات 
تشجيع  لأختى الصغيرة  :Girl (25): 
مواساة  لاى شخص محتاجه






> *
> الأوراق ممكن تقع...بس مش بتتنسي
> 
> تفتكري المقولة دي من زاوية معينة ممكن تتعارض مع معنى التسامح؟؟؟إيه رأيك؟؟؟و ليه انجي من وجهة نظرك مش متسامحة بالدرجة اللي ترضيكي؟؟؟
> **
> *



مبدائيا  بصى هى الفكرة اللى جاتلى اول ما شوفت الجملة دى...عن ذكرياتنا بشكل عاام اننا اوقات بنطوى صفحات من حياتنا او فى صفحات بتنتهى عن غير ارداتنا بس بتكون لسه موجوده جوانا وقت ما بتفتكريها بتحسى بنفس ألمها و فرحتها ....

اما ان الجمله ممكن تتعارض مع معنى التسامح ، فهى بتختلف من شخص للتانى افتكر ........بس بالنسبة لى فهى ملهاش علاقة لان طالما ان الظرف او الموقف عدى فالورقة بتكون نشفت خلاص او طارت فى الهواء  سواء تسامحت او لأ فالموقف نفسه بيكون انتهى مش هاقدر ارجع  الموقف تانى و اعيد التصرف.

اما انجى باءه درجة التسامح رضيانى ولا لأ فأنا مش عارفه بصراحة...

بس هو الموضوع بيختلف عندى على مدى أهمية الشخص فى حياتى و على الموقف نفسه.
يعنى  اوقات بحس انى متسامحه لدرجه من السلبية مع بعض الاشخاص ..واوقات تانيه مش بقدر اتسامح او انسى فعلا لما يكون الموضوع عن عمد  او تحسى انه مش فارق اصلا .... فده يتعتمد على مدى قرب  و تفهم الشخص نفسه ليا....و علشان ده بيكون شيئ من جواكى فبيكون راضيكى اوقات.





> *
> _خطواتنا و إنجازاتنا في الحياة عبارة عن متسلسلة من الأهداف الصغيرة للوصول لهدف أكبر...
> إيه هو هدف إنجي الأكبر في الحياة؟؟؟
> **
> *


هدفى الاكبر هو انى اكون انسانه متفهمه اكتر للحياة بكل  ال  ups & downs اللى فيها  زى ما بيقولو علشان اقدر اتحمل  و اتحكم اكتر و أوجهه اى شئ ...وده اكيد هيخلينى قادره على انى اقيم بيت و اسرة و اقدر احافظ عليهم....





> *
> __لو قلتلك كل الأشخاص اللي في حياتك في اللحظة دي قدامك...
> تحبي تقولي إيه و لمين يا نوجا؟؟؟
> **
> *



اولا  الاشخاص المقربين ليا الاول اهلى طبعا.....اقرب الاشخاص فى حياتى اكتر ناس بحس بالدفئ معاهم و بكيانى كله وا بستمد كل قوتى منهم  بقول لهم ....ربنا يخليكم ليا و تكونوا على طول بجانبى و معايا  و اقدر أوفى قدركم  :f:  .

انتمتى .... اول حد بيشاركنى كل شئ و بتتحمل منى كل شئ إنسانه جميله فوق الوصف  بحس ان فعلا ربنا عوضنى بيها عن اول صديقة اتقربت ليها و فقتها ....حد فعلا ممكن تعتمدى عليه واقولها ربنا يكون فى عونك و تستحملينى اكتر يابنتى  :Girl (27):   و يارب انا كمان اكون الصديقة اللى انتى حابه وجودها فى حياتك.

ثانيا   الاشخاص اللى موجوده حواليا سواء من المنتدى او بره.....اقولهم انا بقدر وجودهم معايا اوى و مشاركتهم ليا و الصداقة اللى بتجمعنا و الاوقات الجميلة اللى بنقديها مع بعض... ويارب نكون مع بعض و متجمعين على كل خير على طول. 

الاشخاص اللى قابلتهم فى حياتى و كان ليهم اى بصمه .....اقولهم انى فعلا الظروف او الموقف اللى اوجدتهم  فى حياتى  علمتنى كتير و  ان  من خلال تعاملاتى معاهم و سواء خسرت او كسبت  اتعلمت ازاى اكون انسانه صادقة مقدرة لكل شيئ حوليا اتعلمت اقدر المواقف قبل الأشخاص و اقدر مشاعرهم حتى لو كانت بسيطه...اتعلمت اشكر و اعتذر....وامتى اقدر اتمسك و امتى اترك الأمور. :Smart:  






> *
> ___تحبي تقولي إيه لإنجي ^_^؟؟؟احكيلي عن الصداقة اللي بينكم... _شازلونج بقى و مزيكا هادية و عيشي حياتك  _
> لا و الله بتكلم جد....أنا مؤمنة جداً بصداقتنا مع أنفسنا و إنها لازم تكون موجودة و عميقة...قوليلي وجهة نظرك في الموضوع؟؟* *
> *



متفقه معاكى جدا  لان انا كمان مقتنعة تماما فى الموضوع ده ان فعلا صداقتنا مع انفسنا مهم طبعا لانها هتكون اكتر وضوح و صراحة ...وهى اول حد بفكر معاه فى اى موقف و اكتر شخص بيتأثر بأى قرار بخده....و الصداقة اللى بينى و بين نفسى كبيرة باءه لابعد حد مقولكيش ....بنرغى كتير ديما بتكلم و افكر معاها فى اى شئ...بعتبها و الومها اوقات على تصرفات و هى كتير  بتشجعنى و تدفعنى اوقات. :Glad: 

اقولها ايه امممممممممممممممم....
اه عالى المزيكا و سيبينى باءه ....................

اقولها انى فعلا بعذبها معايا  كتير بسبب اندفاعاتى الكتير و بحطها فى مواقف بيصيبنى فيها نوع من الغرور ان عندها الشجاعة الكافية اتها تمر بيها  من غير ما ابص لطبيعتها و الأشياء اللى ممكن تأذي مشاعرها.... و فعلا بعتذرلها. 

اقولها انها بجد تمتلك الكثير والقدرة انها تكون اكتر قوة و اكثر ثقة .....وان اى موقف اتخزلت فيه فهو مش لسبب عيب معين فيها اد ما ربنا عاوزها تتعلم تميز و تختار صح ...و بس كده :2: 


و اسنتى باءه علشان انا عشت و مش عارفه اقوم من على الشيزلونج اكمل  ::  





> *
> ____وردة بيضا...و وردة حمرا و وردة صفرا..._الألوان ليها معنى على فكرة_
> تهديهم لمين؟؟* *
> *




هاخدهم كلهم ليا بصراحة عشان انا بحب الورد   :: 

لأ بصى......
الوردة البيضة هديها لاهلى و اصدقائى المقربين ليا.

الوردة الحمراء هديها للإنسان اللى بحبه اكيد 

 الورده الصفراء افتكر برده هديهاله  :l:  





> *
> _____أول فكرة جت على بالك لما شوفتي الصورة دي...
> احكيلي  ...* *
> *



من اين أتيتِ بالصوره دى.... ::eek:: 

 الصورة دى انا مش قدرة اقولك الشعور اللى بتدخله جوه نفسى بجد بحبها اوى و بحس ان فيها معانى كتير اوى .

بصى يا سيتى اول كلمة جت على بالى لما شوفت الصورة  هى  At last am out  بالاحساس بتعها باءه.

عارفة فكرة لما تكونى مبهورة بشيئ اوى بموقف او فكره معينة... تفكيرك كله بيركز فى جانب واحد اللى انتى شوفتيه و انبهرتى بيه و بتنسى خالص باقى الجوانب... بعد فتره مثلا لما تكتشفى الجوانب التانيه بتحسى انتِ كنتِ اد ايه حبيسه فى انبهارك و لغى عقلك وجود حاجات تانيه...

و لما الصوره كلها بتوضح بتحسى ان الانطباع المثالى اللى كنتى وخداه فى الاول اتغير تماما و ان افكارك كانت فعلا ضيقة..... :Shutup2: 

الرغى ده كله هو اللى انا حسيت بيه اول ما شوفت الصورة  :2: 





> *
> _____حدود الناس تنتهي عند حدودي...
> إزاي انجي بتطبق الجملة دي في حياتها...و ياريت بإستفاضة يا فندم  * *
> *



هى الجملة الصحيحة ان حدود حريتى بتنتهى عند حدود حرية الناس

طبعا هى مرتبطه بمفهوم الحرية عند كل شخص ...

و انا بطبقها فى حياتى انى  اكون ديما على اقتناع ان كل شخص مش زى التانى لكل انسانه معتقداته و افكاره و مبادئه اللى ماشى عليها... وانا لازم احترم ده ....لان انا كمان نفس الشئ ليا معتقداتى و افكارى اللى عوزاها تحترم.

ليا مطلق الحرية انى اتعامل مع الناس فى الحدود بتاعتى نفسى وافكارى و عندى حرية التعبير و التصرف طالما مش بتمس حدود الاخر لكن لو بدأ الامر انى مثلا اتدخل فى شئونه الخاصة او أأذية بأي شكل فانا كده تخطيت حدود حريتى و تعديت عليه و كده بتنتهى حدودى.

............................................



> *
> 
> مممممم هكتفي بهذا القدر من الأسئلة...
> 
> يارب مكونش تقلت عليكي يا نوجا...يمكن مكنتش بتيجي مناسبة نتكلم في الحاجات دي...و جتلي الفرصة فكان لازم أستغلها  
> 
> صديقة عزيزة...و حبيبة غالية جداً بالنسبة لي هي انتِ يا انجي...
> من كل قلبي...بتمنالك كل التوفيق و السعادة في حياتك...و ربنا يرزقك بكل ما بتتمني يا حبيبة قلبي... 
> 
> ...



هتكتفففففففففى ليييه ماتخليكى كمان شويييية  :Gun2: 


سااارة  متقلتش خالص يا قمر 
ومبسوطة اوى بكل الاسئلة 
وانتى عارفه انى كنت منتظراها  اصلا علشان عارفه انك بتضربى فى العمق  ::xx:: 

كل الاسئلة عجبتنى و الشيزلونج كمان بفكر اخده فى باقى الاسئلة  :: 
و بعتذرلك تانى على التأخير بسبب ظروف وقت امتحاناتى.

وربنا يخليكى حبيتى على دعواتك و لكِ بالمثل ان شاء الله
و بجد انتى صديقة جميلة و انسانه غاليه عندى من اول دخلولى المنتدى و مبسوطه اوى لوجودك فى حياتى.
لكِ خالص حبى.

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> انااااااااااااااا كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> ايه الزحمه دىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> 
> يبقى كورسى انجىىىى وانا مش هناااااااااااا
> 
> انتوا استغليتوا انى مشغوله
> وبمتحن عاااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> ...


سوماااا

 ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ::sorry:: 

 ايه الفاضيح دى 
فرجتى علينا  منتديات الجيران 
 و كمان انتى عارفه احنا مش بيهمنا الحاجات يابنتى
 اهم حاجه المشاركة الوجدانيه و انك كل مره تتزنبى معايا  ::no1:: 

سوما بجد ميرسى على حضورك و كلامك السكر ده
و عوزة اقولك باءه انى بجد سعيده اوى اوى اننا اتقابلنا و صداقتنا قربت اكتر.
 بس كفاية كده و معلش انا هطفى النور باءه علشان اللمبه متتحرقش  :: 

شكرا اوى يا قمر 
تحياتى لكِ
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> *يا هلا هلا هلا
>  بالناس الحلوه
> ايه كل الهجوم ده؟ 
> انا طبعا كالعاده جايه متأخر 
> بس مش مهم انا برضه حتابع و اشوف الساده الاعضاء اللى قامو بالواجب و زياده عملو فيكى ايه
> واذا لقيت فرصه اكيد حزنقك يا جميل
> وبألف هنا و شفا يا نوجايه
> تعيشى و تاخدى غيرها حبيبتى
> اوعى تتزحلقى يا سنفوره 
> تقبــلى تحيــاتــى*


هووبه هووبه 
 :Ptrose: 

نورتى نورتى يا قمره 
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h:: 

يا جميل انتى تيجى فى اى وقت  المهم انك جيتى 
 و بجد انتى نورتي الكرسى و مبسوطة اوى بمشاركتك دى

و ميرسى اوى على حضورك  و متابعتك للسنفوره و هى مزنووقه
عقبال كده ما تتزنقى و اجى ازحلقك انا  :Play Ball: 

لكِ خالص حبى 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## somaaaa

خلللللللللللللللللللللللللصت امتحانات وفضتللللللللك  ::mazika:: 
كويث انى لحقتك على الكرسى 
تعرفى والله جبتيلى عقدة من كل الكراسى
اول ما اسمع كرسى افتكرككككككككككك 
ايه الحوار الجامد والاسئله التحفه دى
الردود بتاعتك فززززززيعه 
بس على فكرة:::::::
انجى مش رغايه كده :Love: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عارفه بقى عايزة اشوفك على الكورسى ددددده
يلاااااااااااااااااااااا قريبببببببببببببا ان شاء الله :Love: 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
^ 
 
وبجد والله يا انجى
سعيدة جدااا بصداقتك ومعرفتك جداااااا
استنى اقولك شعر :Baby:  
اهلا انجى ... اهلا نوجا
اهلا بكى يا من مشاطرتى فى الضياع
يامن متزنبين مع بعض
يامن عندنا امتحااااااان :1: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 



جينا بقى للاسئلللللللللللله
 :Shutup2:  
سؤال خطير
سؤال مريع
سؤال لازم تجوبى عليه ::hop:: 
^
^
^
^
^
هاتى كتاب الدبلومه كده!!!!!!!!!!!! 
فى الدبلومسى
من 120 ل 127 مش كتباهم عنددددددددددددددى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو الرد فى القريب العاجل
ورفاق صورة من المستندات
حتى لا يتعين علينا قطع الكهرباء :Icecream: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دى مفاجأة بقى 
هناااااااا 

وهااااااااابى كورسى :W00t1:  
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
مع خالص ورداتى

----------


## Masrawya

> الجميلة خلقا وروحا مصراوية
> بصي يا ستي بقي انا مش جيت متأخرة ولا حاجة
> اوعي تفكري اني ممكن اتأخر في المشاركة في الموضوع ده
> لكن الله يسامحه الكمبيوتر واللي بيعمله فيا
> كل ما اشارك واعمل رد وشوية اسئلة تمام
> وكمان ايه انسق الرد يقوم البيه الكمبيوتر فاصل
> تقريبا كده هو استقصاد يا مصراوية
> وامبارح باليل كنت بقول لبوكي اني اصلا فقدت الامل اشارك في الموضوع ده
> اه والله يا مصراوية دي الحقيقة
> ...



 السلام عليكم...

العزيزة جدا جدا جدا ام احمد :Love: 

مش قادرة أقولك باءه  مشاركتك دى فرحتني اد أيه
لأني كنت فعلا  مستنياها  و عمال أقول أتأخرت كده  أتأخرت الموضوع هيخلص و هى أتأخرت  ::(: 

بجد يا ام احمد انا سعيدة بمشاركتك دى اوى و تعنى لى كتير والله و فرحت بيها اوى لما شوفتها 
و ربنا يخليكى على كلامك و اصلا الرقى كله فهو انتى و اسلوبك و و جودك فى اى موضوع. :f: 

وعلى فكره هو  استقصاد فعلا من جهازك شكله كده....و الحمد لله انك لحقتى  تبعتى الرد المره دى. ::no2:: 

تسلمى يارب على مرورك و الحمد لله ان الكرسى عجبك  و انك مستمتعه بيه 
و دى كانت حقيقى اجمل فرصة ليا.

دمتِ بكل خير
لكِ منى  خالص حبى و تقديرى.

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> Masrawya الرقيقة 
> تابعت باهتمام اجاباتك الرائعة على كرسي التعارف
> وتعرفت من خلالها على جوانب مضيئة ومشرقة في شخصية مصراوية وطريقة تفكيرها
> سعيدة جدا أنى عرفتك أكتر من خلال إجاباتك الراقية
> وبحب أسمك قوي  ، معنديش اسئلة دلوقتي  ، لكن مستمتعة قوي بكل الأسئلة وإجاباتها 
> وبرحب جدا بوجودك الجميل على كرسي التعارف


السلام عليكم

الغالية قلب مصر ... :f: 

 نورتى نورتى نورتى
وميرسى اوى يا قلب مصر على وجودك و اهتمامك ده....و فعلا الموضوع رائع لانه بيعرفنى على اجمل اشخاص موجوده فى المنتدى و سعدت جدا بمشاركتهم....مبسوطة اوى بمعرفتهم . :l2: 

وانا كمان بحب اسمك اوى  ::$: 
و سعيدة اوى اوى بوجودك و متابعتك للموضوع.
ميرسى جدا على كلامك و ترحيبك ربنا يخليكى.


لكِ خالص الود و الحب.
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

نوجاااااااااااااااااااا
يا عيني عليكي حبيبتي
الموني بتاعك هيخلص على الرشاوي  :: 

إنجي .. 
بجد بأه .. بالرغم من أن انا عارفاكي وحافظاكي وخبزاكي وعجناكي وشوية وهعملك سندويتش واكلك ههههههههههه
إلا ان انا بجد بجد كل مرة اقرا رد جديد ليكي بحس فعلا ان انا محظوظة ان تكون صاحبة الردود دي هي نوجا صديقتي :2: 
منتهى الصدق يا إنجي .. ومنتهى الوداعة والرقة .. ربنا يحفظك حبيبة قلبي  ::h:: 
أنا بس داخلة أقولك ان انا متابعة .. وسو فار سوووووووووووووو جوووود  :: 
خالص حبي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> 
> أختي الفاضلة / مصراوية ..
> 
> كنت جايب لك أسئلة كثيرة ولكن خففت هذه المره ..
> ..



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلا بيك الجامح

نورت كرسى التعارف  يا فندم
و اسعدنى فعلا تواجدك فى الموضوع.
 :f:  :f:  :f: 





> 1- كيف تُشعرين من حولك بانكِ موجودة ..؟
> ..



أشعرهم بوجودي بأني بتشارك معاهم فى  اى شيئ ، اتواجد معاهم ديما ..بتبادل معاهم افكار و مناقشات احترام ارائهم و طريقتهم.... :Glad: 




> 2- ترفضنا قلوبهم ، يغادروننا بإرادتهم ، فنعود لهم رغما عنا ، فبما تُفسرين عودتنا ..؟
> ..


افسره انه......حب.




> 3- فراق مكرهة عليه ... كيف ستواجهينه ..؟
> ..



أوجهه بالصبر.... و إيمان  بأن ربنا هيعوضنى عنه.




> 4- كيف نقـصّ جـذور الحب من الأعمــاق .. ؟
> ..



بالمقص  اكيد  :: 

اممممممم......

هو انا كتير بسمع بأن ممكن تنسى حب بحب تانى.....بس أنا مش عارفة ده صح ولا غلط بصراحة....

بس افتكر ده بيتوقف  اكتر على السبب اللى هاقص جذور الحب علشانه
بالنسبة لى وقت ما أقرر انسى حب إنسان من داخلي هيكون عن اقتناع بأنه لا يصلح لى أصلا.
و هبداء اشغل نفسي اكتر بحياتي العادية لغاية ما ألاقى الإنسان المناسب لى اللي يحافظ معايا عليه. :2:  :2: 




> 5- هل تسيرين خلف الإحساس .. لتبقين بدائرة ِ الحقيقة ..!
> ..


اوقات كتير..... :l2: 




> 6- كيف نفرق بين حلم نتبع تحقيقه .. ووهم نتجنب السقوط ببراثنه
> وضياع العمر بسرابه ..؟..



افتكر الحلم اللى بنتبع تحقيقه فى بعض  الأشياء منه بتتحقق فعلا....  بتكون ملموسة  بتشوفها و بتحس بيها  ولو شيئ بسيط جداجدا جدا منها....
وده بيخلينى اتمسك اكتر و اكمل 

غير الوهم.... انك تنتظر شئ دون اى جدوى..... يعدى الوقت و تمر المواقف و تشوف نتيجة تلاقى مافيش....
 افتكر ده الفرق.




> 7- ماذا تقولين لـقـلـب تمزق بين مــد و جــزر ..؟
> ..



اقول له......


لماذا سلمت للبحر امرك ...يا والدي  :: 




> 8- يقال أن العين مرآة القلب ..  فهل يرى الأخر تواجده في حياتك من خلال عينيكِ ؟
> ..



افكتر كدة..... لان انا مقتنعة تماما بان العين نافذة الروح.....ومشاعرى اتجاه الاشخاص اللى حوليا اكيد بتظهر لهم من عنيا.......

 فالعين بتلمع اكتر لما تكون مع الاشخاص اللى بتحبهم.... :Ouch: 



> 9- بماذا تفسرين الغيره على شخص لا تربطكِ به أي علاقه سوى بعض الحروف ..؟
> ..



اممممممم......

مبدائيا مافيش غيرة هتتواجد من  لا شيء .....اعتقد انه وارد جدا انك تعجب بشخص وأوقات بتتربط مشاعرك مع أشخاص عن طريق بعض الحروف....

و طالما فى نوع من المشاعر بين طرفين و مشاركة  فالغيرة هتتواجد لانها من المشاعر المصاحبة لأى علاقة زى الخوف و الاهتمام و الغيره و الشك...

فافتكر أكيد مش هتتوجد غيرة غير فى اطار علاقة بين شخصين حتى ولو كانت العلاقة دى من مجرد كلمات و حروف...




> 10- الآن قلم وورقــه .. ماذا ستكتبين فيها ..؟ مع العلــم لن يرى هذه الورقـة سواكِ
> كلمتين إلى ثلاث كلمات فقط ..
> ..



..... ...... ........

ولو تسمح هاحتفظ  بالورقة. :2: 




> أخيراً، لو خيرتي باختيار أربعة أشخاص من أعضاء أبناء مصر .. من ستختارين ..؟ وماذا ستقولين لهم ..؟
> ..



حقيقى  السؤال ده صعب  اوى لأن كل الاشخاص اللى عرفتها و اتعاملت معاها هنا  عاوزة اقولهم حاجات كتير اوى و يعنوا  لى كتير اوى .... 
و بجد بشكرهم كلهم اولا على كلامهم و تشجعهم ليا دايما و على صداقتهم معايا.... ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

فأنى اختار أربعه اشخاص بس معلش اعفينى من السؤال لانى فعلا مش هعرف اختار.. ::$: 

.................................



> أرجو ان تكون أسئلتي خفيفة ..
> 
> 
> دمتي بخير..




الأسئلة كانت جميلة استاذ الجامح

وسعدت بوجودك اولا علشان ارحب بيك معانا و علشان اتعرفت على حضرتك.

تقبل خالص تحياتي و تقديري.

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نوجاااااااااااااااااااا
> يا عيني عليكي حبيبتي
> الموني بتاعك هيخلص على الرشاوي 
> 
> إنجي .. 
> بجد بأه .. بالرغم من أن انا عارفاكي وحافظاكي وخبزاكي وعجناكي وشوية وهعملك سندويتش واكلك ههههههههههه
> إلا ان انا بجد بجد كل مرة اقرا رد جديد ليكي بحس فعلا ان انا محظوظة ان تكون صاحبة الردود دي هي نوجا صديقتي
> منتهى الصدق يا إنجي .. ومنتهى الوداعة والرقة .. ربنا يحفظك حبيبة قلبي 
> أنا بس داخلة أقولك ان انا متابعة .. وسو فار سوووووووووووووو جوووود 
> خالص حبي


نوشااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هاتيلى حته من السنكوووووووووووتش
اوعى تنسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى

حقيقى يانوجا ماشاء الله عليكى
ردود اكثر من رائعه وتلقائية وطبيعية جدا
دائما انتى مميزة كعادتك غاليتى
احبك فى الله
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اسفة على التأخير ..
> بس عندي 5 اسئلة .. حابة اسألك هي ..
> بإمكانك انك تحذفي اي سؤال منها .. ^-^



وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

 يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  يا ايمى
نورتى يا جميل  :f: 

مافيش تأخير ولا حاجه 
ده انا اللى  بعتذر عن التأخير بس عقبال ما وصلت  :Plane:  




> اول سؤال ..
> 
> ماهو الحد الفاصل بين أنوثة المرأة وطفولتها ؟؟ (( من وجهة نظرك )) .



اممممممممم......

الحد الفاصل افتكر   بيكون فى نضوج عقليتها و مشاعرها وإحساسها بنفسها انها انثى.....الطفل بيكون تلقائي بطبيعته فى كلامه و تصرفاته و عالمه مقتصر على اشياء بسيطه....

غير لما العقل بيبداء يدرج أشياء تانيه و المشاعر بتنضج اكتر و التصرفات بتختلف.....و تبدأة المراة تنظر شوية لنفسها و طبيعتها و طريقة اختيارها و تعاملاتها. :Girl (15): 

و اعتقد ان احيانا  جميل الانثى يكون فيها نوع من الطفولية بس ده طبعا متكونش طريقة تصرفاتها و تعاملها ديما مع الامور.




> ثاني سؤال ..
> 
> شعاع من نور سألتك سؤال .. وحابة اخصصه .. من بعد اذنكم ..
> ماهي اجمل صفة و اسوء صفة عند الرجل والمرأة ..؟؟ (( ممكن نقول مزايا وعيوب ))



بصى مبدائيا هو ما فيش اشياء بعينها محدده عن كل شخص سواء الرجل او المرأة......لان الصفات الإنسانية دى بتختلف ديما من شخص للتانى.....

بس من وجهة نظرى عموما اسواء صفات ممكن تكون موجوده عند الرجل......

 الانانية الـ انا اوقات بتكون غالبه عنده....البخل طبعا....الجبن السطحية...اللامبالاة  العصبية الشديدة 

و المزايا  كل صفات الرجولة لما بتتواجد .... الشخصية القوية..الكرم..  الطيبة ، الاهتمام الرزانة فى التصرف، المرح ...التفاهم....

المرأة باءه عيوبها  ممكن تكون... عدم اهتمامها بنفسها....الغيره الشديده... السذاجة...الزن احيانا  :Shutup2: 

مزاياها..الحنيه...الرقة....المسامحة.....الذكاء...ا  لصبر، الطفولة فى بعض الأوقات. :Play Ball: 




> ثالث سؤال ..
> 
> يقال ان ضرب الحبيب زي اكل الزبيب .. فهل جرح الحبيب زي اكل الزبيب ؟؟


هو عموما يا ايمى انا مش بحب الزبيب فى اى حال من الاحوال  :: 

بس افتكر  جرح الحبيب اصعب لانه  المفروض انه اكتر شخص انتى منتظراه يحتويكى ..فابيكون حرجه صدمة و اختزال و ده اصعب طبعا....




> رابع سؤال ..
> 
> ماهي اجمل المراحل الدراسية لكِ ؟؟ واذا امكن (( لماذا ))



اجمل مرحلة دراسية لى كانت مرحلة الجامعه.....

فتره كانت جميله فى كل شيئ  يعنى فى الدراسة مكنتش مقتصره بس على حفظ مناهج و خلاص زى المدرسة  ...لأ كنا بنعمل ابحاث عن كتاب و نروح مكتبات و نعمل مثلا زى جلسات لمناقشة الابحاث او الحاجات اللى جمعناها عن عصر محدد او كاتب معين كده...غير ان انا دراستى اصلا كانت ممتعه كانت عن الادب الانجليزي و عصوره المختلفة... و الاستعمار الانجليزي فكانت الدراسة لذيذة مكنتش ممله

غير باءه  الوقت اللى كنت بقضيه فى الكليه  مع اصدقائى فكانت فتره ممتعه ... كان فيها نوع من المسؤليه بس من غير ضغوط نوعا ما. :Glad: 




> خامس سؤال ..
> 
> ماهي احسن الايموشن الي موجودة في المنتدى ؟؟



فى حاجات كتير جميلة يعنى فيه الـ Girls smiles  بحس انها معبره اوى و فيه فى الـ Old حاجات كتير جميلة....

 غير باءه ان فيه ايموشن ارتبطت عندى بأشخاص معينة زى مثلا...

 ::  بأنفال و حنان

 :Poster Oops:  ريم

 ::p:  عبير 

 :3:  بحمادو 

 :2:  بسارة 

 :Girl (13):  زهراء

 ::  نشوى

 :Girl:  ابن البلد ديما يجى يعمل كده لما يكون الموضوع مكرر

 :Icecream:   سوما 

و ده  ::-s:   ايمى لما بتخطط خطط شريرة 

.....و بس  :l2: 


........................................





> وسامحيني على الاطالة ..
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ.



مافيش اطالة ولا حاجه يا ايمى الاسئلة كانت لذيذة اوى 
وانا سعدت جدا بحضورك تانى
ميرسى جدا يا قمر :y: 

لكِ خالص الود و التحية.
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ربنا معاكي يا مصراية عارفة طبعا مزنوقة من الكرسي و من الإمتحانت ربنا يعينك
> 
> علشان كده يا قمر هنمد لك الكرسي كام يوم كمان علشان تلحقي ربنا يعينك 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته.

ميرسى جدا يا بوكى  :good: 
و فعلا انا بعتذر جدا جدا على التأخير   بس مش قادره اقولك على الزنقة باءه

بشكرك اوى كمان مره يا جميل 
دمتِ بكل خير

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> يارب تكونى بخير يا مصراوية بس انا عايز اتعرف على الشخصية الجالسة على كرسى التعارف من حيث سمات شخصيتها


السلام عليكم...
اهلا بيك يا هيثم

اولا نورت المنتدى
و ميرسى اوى على تواجدك فى الموضوع

بالنسبة للسؤال انا مش عارفة بس احدد سمات الشخصية 
بس افتكر ان الاسئلة اللى فاتت و اجابتها فيها جوانب كتير منها.


عموما شكرا جدا على مداخلتك و على مرورك

تقبل تحياتى.
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> خلللللللللللللللللللللللللصت امتحانات وفضتللللللللك 
> 
> كويث انى لحقتك على الكرسى
> تعرفى والله جبتيلى عقدة من كل الكراسى
> 
> اول ما اسمع كرسى
>  افتكرككككككككككك


هلا هلا  يا سوما

حمد لله على السلامة يا جميل :f: 

والله يابنتى انا كمان جالى عقدة اول ما اسمع كرسى افتكر احلام الشيخوخة  :: 

و كمان شوفتى الرغى انا بتصدم فى نفسى بعد ما بخلص
 و كمان على فكره دى كلها اختصارات   :Shutup2: 



> جينا بقى للاسئلللللللللللله
> فى الدبلومسى 
> من 120 ل 127 مش كتباهم 
> عنددددددددددددددى؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الرد فى القريب العاجل
> ورفاق صورة من المستندات
> حتى لا يتعين علينا قطع الكهرباء



امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
امممممممممممممممممم....

لأ يا ريت تقطعى الكهرباء علشان انا برده مش عندى
الحاجات دى 
 ::   ::  



> وهااااااااابى كورسى
> مع خالص ورداتى


ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى
مش عارفة اقولك ايه  و خصوصا على الشعر ده
يعنى اخجلتى تواضعى يا سوما حكيكى  :Icecream: 
نورتى يا جميل 

لكِ منى كل الود و الحب
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأيام بتمر بسرعة و الأسبوعين عدوا و عدى وراهم أسبوع كمان بس الظاهر مش بنشبع من مصراوية

بجد نورتينا يا قمر و الف شكر علي قبولك دعوتنا علي كرسي التعارف 

****************

و انتظرونا في الغد ان شاء الله و ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف تقدمه لكم أم أحمد

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Masrawya

> نوجاااااااااااااااااااا
> يا عيني عليكي حبيبتي
> الموني بتاعك هيخلص على الرشاوي 
> 
> إنجي .. 
> بجد بأه .. بالرغم من أن انا عارفاكي وحافظاكي وخبزاكي وعجناكي وشوية وهعملك سندويتش واكلك ههههههههههه
> إلا ان انا بجد بجد كل مرة اقرا رد جديد ليكي بحس فعلا ان انا محظوظة ان تكون صاحبة الردود دي هي نوجا صديقتي
> منتهى الصدق يا إنجي .. ومنتهى الوداعة والرقة .. ربنا يحفظك حبيبة قلبي 
> أنا بس داخلة أقولك ان انا متابعة .. وسو فار سوووووووووووووو جوووود 
> خالص حبي



نوشششششاا 

ولكم  باك يا جميل  :Love: 

مش قادرة اقولك على الرشاوى اللى وزعتها  فى الموضوع ده طبعا انتى عارفة  وكله على يدك  :: 

نوشا والله مبسوطة اوى  بحضورك تانى و انك كنتِ متابعه الموضوع
و عقبال يارب ماشوفك  على الكرسى و اتابعك انا  :3: 

نشوى انا اللى بجد محظوظة بوجودك فى حياتى عموما و مشاركتنا مع بعض فى كل شيئ و سعيدة بصداقتنا دى  فوق ما تتخيلى  :f: 

ربنا يديم بينا كل خير يا قمر.

و ثاانكس سوو ماتش

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> نوشااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هاتيلى حته من السنكوووووووووووتش
> اوعى تنسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى
> 
> حقيقى يانوجا ماشاء الله عليكى
> ردود اكثر من رائعه وتلقائية وطبيعية جدا
> دائما انتى مميزة كعادتك غاليتى
> احبك فى الله


بيروووووووو

هلا هلا هلا

سيبولى حتتتتته ان اكماااان من السندويتش  :Gun2: 

بيرو ربنا يخليكى حبيبة قلبى على كلامك 
و تشجيعك بجد انتى اخت رائعه فى كل شيئ...تسلمى يا جميل. :f: 

وطبعا التميز كله فى وجودك و ردودك الجميلة ديما يا قمر

دمتِ بكل خير
لكِ خالص تحياتى.

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الأيام بتمر بسرعة و الأسبوعين عدوا و عدى وراهم أسبوع كمان بس الظاهر مش بنشبع من مصراوية
> 
> بجد نورتينا يا قمر و الف شكر علي قبولك دعوتنا علي كرسي التعارف 
> 
> ****************
> 
> و انتظرونا في الغد ان شاء الله و ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف تقدمه لكم أم أحمد
> ...


وعليكم السلام

العزيزة جدا جدا بوكى...

بوكى انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
بجد بشكرك اوى على الفرصة الرائعه دى كانوا فعلا اجمل 3 اسابيع 
بعتذر طبعا عن التأخير و بشكرك على مد الفتره اسبوع كمان.
و بشكر كل الناس اللى مروا  هنا حقيقى و جودهم و اسئلتهم اسعدتنى جدا.
و كانت فرصة ليا جميلة اوى انى اتعرف على كل الاعضاء.

دمتِ بكل خير 
تقبلى خالص تحياتى.

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

اليكى الاسئلة
س1 ما هو لونك المضل 
س2 ما هو اللون الذى تكرهينة
س3 ما هو افضل موقع او منتدى زرتة

----------

